# superchraging a ka24de



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

well after much debate and watching ppl swap to sr and do a ka-t i think i want a ka-s.....something that will stand out in the crowd because i hate to have something just like everyone else and i havent seen anything come up about super chraging a ka.....im thinkin a vortech will work very good for this application....and if i do this i want to intercool it too...tell me what u guys think and what problems i might run into....if i dont go through with this i have a garret t3 sittin around that will be goin on as soon as i get a boost controller and all my fuel upgrades....and the most important part.............my manifold


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Sweet, I was thinking of doing that, a little anyway. Only I thought an Eaton GM 3.8 or some other cheap roots type mounted remotely and setting it up that way. A vortech would work way better, as long as you would have the money for it. Hey, don't take my word for anything, I am new to this stuff but I think it is a cool idea, so I posted.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

you could do both and twin-charge it, youd have the linear boost of the supercharger, with the kick in when the t3 spools up

ive been thinking of doing a sorta TT setup on my CA, with a normal manifold mounted turbo, then another in the new rear turbo config... just an idea, use it if you want.

whatever you do, post stats on it so we all can learn something




slammed91-240 said:


> well after much debate and watching ppl swap to sr and do a ka-t i think i want a ka-s.....something that will stand out in the crowd because i hate to have something just like everyone else and i havent seen anything come up about super chraging a ka.....im thinkin a vortech will work very good for this application....and if i do this i want to intercool it too...tell me what u guys think and what problems i might run into....if i dont go through with this i have a garret t3 sittin around that will be goin on as soon as i get a boost controller and all my fuel upgrades....and the most important part.............my manifold


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a lot more difficult than sourcing a blower from another car and slapping it on. The pulley match with the crank pulley could produce way more boost than you want and you could blow the crap out of your engine.......

plus, a blower on a ka without an intercooler would be disasterous. Besides there are much better forms of power gain than supercharger...aka turbo.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

tyrannix said:


> you could do both and twin-charge it, youd have the linear boost of the supercharger, with the kick in when the t3 spools up
> 
> ive been thinking of doing a sorta TT setup on my CA, with a normal manifold mounted turbo, then another in the new rear turbo config... just an idea, use it if you want.
> 
> whatever you do, post stats on it so we all can learn something


I was thinking about doing that myself a long time ago but I ran into some problems. If you had that setup, how would you keep the boost built by the supercharger from backspinning the turbo. The only way I figured you could get around that is by installing a PSI sensitive flange that open when the boost of the turbo exceeds the boost of the blower, but otherwise go for it. if you want a cheap blower replacement go for a procharger, they cost less than vortec but provide almost the same performance. Oh yeah the "V" is selfcontained and the "PC" is not!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I heard from someone on here that the Toyota Previa Supercharger would have enough flow to be effective on a KA...but the Vortech S/C is definatly better in my book.


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

What happened to Nismodore? He was working on a CA20DETR. There should be some pics around.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it's a lot more difficult than sourcing a blower from another car and slapping it on. The pulley match with the crank pulley could produce way more boost than you want and you could blow the crap out of your engine.......
> 
> plus, a blower on a ka without an intercooler would be disasterous. Besides there are much better forms of power gain than supercharger...aka turbo.



but like i have already said *i hate to be just like everyone else* and what is everyone doing???? the same thing you said "turbo it" a ka is a the 4 cylinders version of a v8....torquey, and not very high rpm motors....and i see superchragers doing so well on v8s so why not do it on the ka????besides it be nice to hear a different boosted sound from a import car besides the greddy type-s b.o.v. that everyone seems to use something thats says "and u thought i ate your ass off the light before"....not something that says...." u'll be crossin the finish line before i ever get my turbo spoolin" ...the turbo/super is a good idea but i have highly limited funds....so i think ill be stickin to one or the other....and i have decided that if it doesnt go superchraged im gonna wait and get me a rb25det


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I have never seen a KA-S, HOWEVER I believe that it is definitely possible. You are definitely going to have to do some major research though. It will not be easy and I doubt it will be cheap. The turbo has become a, more or less, simple, yet effective addition to the KA, hence it is probably much cheaper than the Supercharger. But you should be able to find a decent Supercharger that will fit the needs of your KA quite nicely. I suggest looking into a Ford Supercharger as they have a whole bunch of them and you should be able to find what you need. If you want a really good supercharger, go ahead and invest in the Vortech. I also highly suggest looking into the MagnaCharger Superchargers that came on the KA24DE from the Frontier. The Frontier's KA is a different variation of the KA in the 240's but I don't think it's that much different. I think that you would have a lot of luck with something like that. Oh, by the way, the MagnaCharger is made by Ford. I would love to be of more assistance, but this is also something new to me. I will continue to research it myself, as I would like to know more about it, and I will be sure to pass along anything I learn onto you. Good Luck, and keep us posted as to what you find.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it's a lot more difficult than sourcing a blower from another car and slapping it on. The pulley match with the crank pulley could produce way more boost than you want and you could blow the crap out of your engine.......
> 
> plus, a blower on a ka without an intercooler would be disasterous. Besides there are much better forms of power gain than supercharger...aka turbo.


Why would a blower without an intercooler be disasterous on a KA. I think I could probably get away with doing this quite cheaply. Some 370cc injectors and a gm or ford supercharger running about 6 to 8 psi. I think it might be manageable.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

a supercharger would be awesome but im about 95 % positive that nobody has ever succesfully figured out a way to do a KA-R ( supercharger engine codes on nissans are R, not S)

i was interested in supercharging it but i learned quick that nobody has pulled it off and trust me, many people have thought about doing it.no i dont know what the problem is with supercharging it, i just know that there is one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

el tigre said:


> Why would a blower without an intercooler be disasterous on a KA. I think I could probably get away with doing this quite cheaply. Some 370cc injectors and a gm or ford supercharger running about 6 to 8 psi. I think it might be manageable.



because 
1) it's a 9.5:1 compression motor
2) Supercharging heats up the intake charge far more than a turbocharger does, at any psi, and hot air plus higher compression=disasterous detonation.

and like I said, you can't just slap on a blower and expect the pulley matchup to the crank pulley to give you the magical 6-8psi you want. It's not that easy.


Oh, and to the guy saying a KA is like a V8..........what the hell are you talking about? :loser: 
The KA24 is a truck engine in a car body. It is by no means anything like A V8. I've seen KAs rev to 7 grand, spool turbos quickly, and provide excellent power under turbo, reliably.

Being different involves money. If you're so sure you can do this, you _do_ realize that it's going to cost you a good bit more than a turbo setup to do this reliably and correctly right?

this means: fabricating the bracket for a centrifugal blower, or an intake manifold if you use a roots style blower (it won't just bolt on, you'll need to build a custom intake manifold for it), fabbing intercooler piping (which will be significantly more difficult with a roots style than a centrifugal), proper fuel management.......etc.

If you don't use an intercooler, you're begging to blow the engine. simple as that. 

Also, if you're getting a roots style blower...you can expect a nice healthy low end, but top end will only be slightly better than stock. Roots blowers suck up top. Oh, and they lose their efficiency (if you'd call what they do efficient) beyond 10-11psi.

Centrifugal blower will be more linear and have better power up top, but it still superheats the intake charge incredibly, and WILL require an intercooler to be safe. 

Plus like I've said twice before, you can't just slap it on with x pulley and expect it to do 6-8psi. Even if that's what hte pulley was set for on the car it came from. The crank pulley size will play a MAJOR role in what the thing actually boosts.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

el tigre said:


> I think I could probably get away with doing this quite cheaply.



Choose two of these three, but ONLY TWO:

fast
cheap
reliable

you may be fast and it was cheap, but it ain't EVER gonna be reliable
you may be reliable and fast, but damned if it didn't cost a fortune
and you can be cheap and reliable, but slow as balls.

This is the way it works with everything man. You go cheap, you're going to have problems. I guarantee it.


Being different is one thing, but different like this, well, is going against logic, really. Supercharging isn't fundamentally better in any way, shape, or form. It won't produce more power or produce power any better than any turbo, let alone a proper sized turbo, and it is no more difficult to set up and a good bit LESS reliable than a good turbo setup.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for clearing up the blower thing, by no means did I mean slap it on. I was just adding to the topic, putting my ideas out there, if you will. 

I see what you mean by only being able to pick 2. Is there a way I could be reliable and somewhat quick and somewhat cheap? I was also thinking of turboing, like everybody. I would only want about 230 whp or something, I am not looking to go all out by any means. I would consider this somewhat quick, I could probably make it reliable, but who really knows how much it will be.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Like everybody? Whatever. There are millions of options that you can pick from. Not many people put OBD-II motors in their S13's, but I guess that's just because it's a stupid idea that I never should have tried. :loser: 
If you want unique, swap a unique motor in. Turbo diesel RD or something like that. RB28ETi or some crazy shit. SR16VE, whatever.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> because
> 1) it's a 9.5:1 compression motor
> 2) Supercharging heats up the intake charge far more than a turbocharger does, at any psi, and hot air plus higher compression=disasterous detonation.
> 
> ...



what i was sayin about the ka vs the v8 is that the most 4 cylinders from the factory are low tourqe engines with hella power above 5500 rpms....while the ka has some good low end grunt(i know this for a fact because i was jumping everyone off the line a the drag track and i can power brake it a 2000 rpms unlike my friends turbo eclipse)and they arent really trustworthy if u run them at the rev limiter(i know this beacause i went through 2 in one week)and then look at v8s low end grunt with the unstability in high rpms....keep in mind that i am talkin about straight from the factory...not with a fully balanced engine or high performance bearings or anything just bone stock....and then u look at the stroke of the ka....longer than most any 4-cyl. out there and it is what cause the high rpm breakdown.....

now lets go back to the money thing.....
turbo set-up....manifold:$500, fmic:$400, ic piping:$200, injectors:$200, ecu:$400, boost controller:$400, 3" exhaust:$250, fuel pump:$200
and im sure theres a lot i didnt list but if u see it missing the turbo its because i already have a t3, i can get to at least $2000 on the turbo set-up and that is not everything im sure....but if ppl still want to tell me how stupid i am then if u have done a turbo set-up on your ka thats at or around 300 hp make a list of everything u had to buy and the prices....but dont lowball stuff because u got it from a buddy or at a junyard because not everyone will be able to get used or discounted stuff....give the prices new...i am open to options and im not tryin to put a ka-t, sr20 or any other engine set-up down because i would love to have at least one of them all but i do like to stand out in a crowd...thats why i was thinkin of a supercharger...but maybe this will satisfy you all....like ive already said if i dont go through with this i will probably juet wait and get a rb25det and im also thinkin of a full s15 front conversion....maybe that will rattle a few cages, and it would be something sick too


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> because
> 1) it's a 9.5:1 compression motor
> 2) Supercharging heats up the intake charge far more than a turbocharger does, at any psi, and hot air plus higher compression=disasterous detonation.
> 
> ...


 The KA24 is a truck engine in a car body. It is by no means anything like A V8. I've seen KAs rev to 7 grand, spool turbos quickly, and provide excellent power under turbo, reliably.




NOT A TRUCK ENGINE WHY DOES EVERYONE REFER TO THEM AS ONE? nissan didnt start putting these in the trucks til after the 240 came out.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sunnydet90 said:


> NOT A TRUCK ENGINE WHY DOES EVERYONE REFER TO THEM AS ONE? nissan didnt start putting these in the trucks til after the 240 came out.


The 2.4L nissan pickups of the mid 80s had what was essentially a carbeurated KA24. 

it's a truck engine just like the QR25. it doesn't matter when it was put in the truck, the design and purpose of it is essentially the same as what would be for a truck.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Regardless of the truck thing, the engine has put out some good power numbers and I would say I would rather have a built KA in my car than swapping in something else. I can't explain it even if it has a little less power and may cost a bit more. Who cares. I guess I will just stick with the USDM powerplant. ??!??


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> The 2.4L nissan pickups of the mid 80s had what was essentially a carbeurated KA24.
> 
> it's a truck engine just like the QR25. it doesn't matter when it was put in the truck, the design and purpose of it is essentially the same as what would be for a truck.


 but did you happen to notice what they were called.... Z24 not a KA.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and like i said, it was essentially a carb'd ka. If you don't buy the fact that it's a truck engine, you're jaded.

Yes the KA has made some great power, but all on turbo. That's where the power is.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

What about the miata supercharger. or the 350z supercharger. Don't think those would work with the KA?


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I would think that they would but the whole compression thing would be an issue I imagine. I really wish someone would do it, or get some pics on here if they have done it (you never know who is out there and what they are doing).


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I am so tempted to do that on my N/A SR. Yes I have a N/A sr that's not a typo.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> I am so tempted to do that on my N/A SR. Yes I have a N/A sr that's not a typo.


 lol what some1 steal your turbo? and mike i know that nissan put these in trucks but its the fact that there will always be someone that refers to them as a truck motor and for some reason that chaps my ass i wasn't trying to piss you off its just a pet peeve i suppose. back to the topic i personally dont think that its really gonna matter what supercharger you go with because the set-up is gonna be custom no matter what and really in the end its up to you to get what you want.

Don


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uh huh, it is up to you. But then again, people make illogical decisions every day.

it would be illogical to put a blower on a ka or sr.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uh huh, it is up to you. But then again, people make illogical decisions every day.
> 
> it would be illogical to put a blower on a ka or sr.


Why do you say that?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i think if el tigre wants to put a supercharger on the motor he should, just because no one has done it does not mean it cant be done. it just means it hasnt been done YET
im about to see how far i can take a 20plus year old motor.the only reason is because i want to , not because its easy


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

"creation is an act of sheer will"


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> Why do you say that?



i think the reasons have been stated quite clearly as to why turbo is superior to supercharger in nearly every sense.


either way, there's always talk about it, but nobody grows the balls to do it.

so either stop defending the bullshit, or ACT ON IT and prove us wrong.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

chimmike said:


> i think the reasons have been stated quite clearly as to why turbo is superior to supercharger in nearly every sense.
> 
> 
> either way, there's always talk about it, but nobody grows the balls to do it.
> ...



The point isn't being why a turbo is superior to a supercharger. This is why I think you should supercharge a KA. 

KA engines are known for their ability to Torque very quickly. But what makes torque? Stroke. This is exactly what most american V-8's come with, instead of the horsepower. Horsepower is meant to rev faster, whereas torque is meant to shoot your ass down the line. However, when you have a longer stroke, the redline of the engine isn't as high. Don't believe me? Take an american V-8 engine. Redlines at 5500 RPM's fuel cuts off at 7k. Now look at a SR Rev's to 6 fuel cut off at 8.

Less stroke=higher rev=more horsepower=faster rev=faster turbo spool=higher top end.

More Stroke=lower rev=more torque=slower rev=better bottom end=faster take off.

I don't know about the redlines to superchargers, but I hope they're around 6k rpms. (in relation to engine speed....if you don't understand that, stop reading you're wasting your time.) If this is true, a supercharger would work more efficient as opposed to a turbo. 

My point is if you have an engine, with a long stroke to make torque and have a low redline, why would you put a turbo on it, since a turbo requires high rpms?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> The point isn't being why a turbo is superior to a supercharger. This is why I think you should supercharge a KA.
> 
> KA engines are known for their ability to Torque very quickly. But what makes torque? Stroke. This is exactly what most american V-8's come with, instead of the horsepower. Horsepower is meant to rev faster, whereas torque is meant to shoot your ass down the line. However, when you have a longer stroke, the redline of the engine isn't as high. Don't believe me? Take an american V-8 engine. Redlines at 5500 RPM's fuel cuts off at 7k. Now look at a SR Rev's to 6 fuel cut off at 8.
> 
> ...


Damn Right, you tell then Zell


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> The point isn't being why a turbo is superior to a supercharger. This is why I think you should supercharge a KA.
> 
> KA engines are known for their ability to Torque very quickly. But what makes torque? Stroke. This is exactly what most american V-8's come with, instead of the horsepower. Horsepower is meant to rev faster, whereas torque is meant to shoot your ass down the line. However, when you have a longer stroke, the redline of the engine isn't as high. Don't believe me? Take an american V-8 engine. Redlines at 5500 RPM's fuel cuts off at 7k. Now look at a SR Rev's to 6 fuel cut off at 8.
> 
> ...


Very nicely put. I personally would turbo regardless. HOWEVER, I DO, most definitely see and understand the logic. It was very well explained. I am interested to see what kind of effect a supercharger would have on the ka. I'm not sure if it would be for better or for worse. Because think about it like this. If you have a 240 that you are trying to build for Drift, wouldn't you want to have it supercharged, for the simple factor of having more torque? I guess it depends on what you are building the car for. If you want it for drag or autocross or pretty much any other form of high-speed racing then I don't think that a Supercharger is going to do the trick, but, if you were going to use the car for drift, then I can completely comprehend the logic behind the supercharging. It just all depends on what you are going to do with the car.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

see im not the only one that sees how the ka is a lot llike a v8....but some dont wanna look at the specs of the motor they wanna look at "oh no its got 4 pistons so it will never be anything like a v8" or "no no no it sounds like a 4 mad bee so it will turn 8,000 rpms"...zell u put what i have been tryin to say into terms that maybe the stupidest of them all will understand, im sorry guys for not puttin every little detail for your *wittle bitty minds*, and im also sorry that i dont like to jump the bandwagon like so many people here do, so what if you have a turbo ka and pump out 300 hp runnin 8's in the 1/8 mile, i wanna go super and pump out 250 hp and get 8's...now for the question of the night...how much can i push it to before the motor blows or ppl finally see that it wasnt illogical to super charge it it was just simply untested and unproven why a super had the ability to possibly outperform a turbo on a ka....they do it all the time on v8's so why not go for it, only two things can happen.....youll prove me wrong or ill prove you wrong...but hey at least i wont be *JUST LIKE EVERYONE ELSE*


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

slammed91-240 said:


> but like i have already said *i hate to be just like everyone else* and what is everyone doing???? the same thing you said "turbo it" a ka is a the 4 cylinders version of a v8....torquey, and not very high rpm motors....and i see superchragers doing so well on v8s so why not do it on the ka????besides it be nice to hear a different boosted sound from a import car besides the greddy type-s b.o.v. that everyone seems to use something thats says "and u thought i ate your ass off the light before"....not something that says...." u'll be crossin the finish line before i ever get my turbo spoolin" ...the turbo/super is a good idea but i have highly limited funds....so i think ill be stickin to one or the other....and i have decided that if it doesnt go superchraged im gonna wait and get me a rb25det


when you say "i hate to be just like everyone else..." think about it...
first of all ur prbly thinking withing the 240 community...
now lets look at the REAL world for a sec... first of all... how many 240's do you see??? (well you have an S13 so your kinda common) but not as frequently as a civic no doubt... Then think how many real 240 enthusiast out there swap there KA for an SR... you on the other hand want 2 turbo it which isnt that common compared 2 the SR... so if you trully want 2 be unique then yes a KA24DE-T is common meaning like 1:134434 cars are 240sx with a KA24DET. But i guarentee you yo problably wont run into many people with that... But most of the time the reason people do very common things is bottom line
------------ITS PROBLABLY MORE EFFECTIVE------------
I also wanted 2 be "super unique" and bought a zenki with an RB20DET and was gonna put it in there.. i see like 1 zenki's a week on average. And there is problably like 1 other person in all of miami that would have one with an RB20DET in it.. but then i did a ton of research and finally absorbed the facts....
6 cyl that weighs 100-150 more pounds than a KA and is .4 liters SMALLER...
only reason its so good is because its turbo and it revs so high...


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Choose two of these three, but ONLY TWO:
> 
> fast
> cheap
> ...


that is the best guidline 2 ANYTHING in life man!!!!!!!!!!
(well other than fast that would problably needed 2 be edited for life situations)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> More Stroke=lower rev=more torque=slower rev=better bottom end=faster take off.
> 
> My point is if you have an engine, with a long stroke to make torque and have a low redline, why would you put a turbo on it, since a turbo requires high rpms?


*Since when does a turbo require High RPM?*

And since when does more power in the bottom end instantly mean faster launch? Have you ever heard of TRACTION ISSUES?

1) *A turbo does not require any kind of rpm*. Ever see those BIGASS diesel tractor trailers? They're turbocharged. Guess what? They redline at 3200-3500rpm. Last I checked the KA24 is double that.

2) Why are you arguing with me when you don't even have your own facts straight?

3) *More instantaneous torque on the bottom end ( below 3-4000rpm) means nothing more than tire-smoking fury*. Try getting traction. Okay, so then you throw in the slicks argument. Great, you get an awesome launch, and by your own admittance, the blower will suck ass up top, thereby leaving you prone to getting your ass kicked by cars with equivalent horsepower.


I still haven't seen a valid reason as to why it should even be done............I just see bullshit incorrect information.

A turbocharger will create a wider useable powerband with plenty of throttle response and still make you able to launch better.....if you can drive. Gobs of torque down low do nothing for daily driving other than make normal launches a pain, and race attempts futile tire smoking events.

turbochargers nowadays are virtually lag free, OEM-reliable, inexpensive, and widely known about. 

So why is it the hottest sport compacts on the road don't have blowers? Like the EVO, STI, SRT-4? Sure, the cobalt SS/Ion redline uses a blower. But what happens when you want mroe power out of it? After normal bolt ons and smaller pulley, you're done. 240-250whp max. And a 240-250whp SRT4 will out-gun that vehicle any day from almost any given speed or even a dig.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chimmike said:


> *Since when does a turbo require High RPM?*
> 
> And since when does more power in the bottom end instantly mean faster launch? Have you ever heard of TRACTION ISSUES?
> 
> ...


EXACLY!! thats why i say whats the point in being unique if its gonna suck balls... theres a reason no one does it.. something just doesnt work with it as stated before..AND i bet a few ppl made it work just fine.. but it sucked balls..
big balls like chef's chocolate salty balls


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HAHAHAHA nice Chimmike! :thumbup:


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

OK, one minute here, a supercharger loses its edge in the higher revs, like above 5500, not like 3000, that would make it a great option for someone on a KA, since they only rev to a bit more than that. a real plus with a supercharger is the complete lack of lag, zero lag, none. When the engine is reving up, the supercharger is building boost. This could end up being a sweet set up for exiting corners and lighting the tires on demand or races from a float. None of us really know, we have zero data on this subject, all is speculation. We really need some real info on this from someone who has actually performed this on a KA in a 240.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

el tigre said:


> OK, one minute here, a supercharger loses its edge in the higher revs, like above 5500, not like 3000, that would make it a great option for someone on a KA, since they only rev to a bit more than that. a real plus with a supercharger is the complete lack of lag, zero lag, none. When the engine is reving up, the supercharger is building boost.



way too generalized.

Roots blowers are like what you're talking about. They're basically heat pumps that compress air in the process. they have no lag but are shatty up top and really don't make useable powerbands.

centrifugal blowers have lag just like turbos, but create more heat than a turbo and aren't nearly as efficient.

So, do you care to generalize more?

just because a roots blower has zero lag doesn't mean it's even worth putting on the engine. Honestly, you guys are making arguments against yourselves with this BS.

show me a proper roots blower setup, one like you said with zero lag, and I'll show you a turbo setup using a properly sized turbo using similar boost that has better low-midrange AND top end power all while creating LESS heat in the intake charge than the roots blown setup. All the while making it more reliable.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the problem is there is no info on how to do it cause people have tried , yes there have been attempts, but they all end up with the shitty realization that they wasted money and got nothing cause something wasnt going to work...

if it can be done, then bravo my friend.....id consider doing it.

and just fyi, you can put a better charger on a car.say you have a cobalt and your pulley just isnt cutting it, you get a better charger.lots of people with volkswagen corrados(factory supercharged) will get something like a lysholm charger and those are pretty damn sick.

either way, a boosted KA is going to pin you in the seat so have an open mind to new stuff


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

And since when does more power in the bottom end instantly mean faster launch? Have you ever heard of TRACTION ISSUES?

Have you heard of Mickey Thompson slicks?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> And since when does more power in the bottom end instantly mean faster launch? Have you ever heard of TRACTION ISSUES?
> 
> Have you heard of Mickey Thompson slicks?



read my reply about them already dumbass. Your arguments are proving yourselves wrong ROFL :loser:


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> So why is it the hottest sport compacts on the road don't have blowers? Like the EVO, STI, SRT-4? Sure, the cobalt SS/Ion redline uses a blower. But what happens when you want mroe power out of it? After normal bolt ons and smaller pulley, you're done. 240-250whp max. And a 240-250whp SRT4 will out-gun that vehicle any day from almost any given speed or even a dig.


this kinda supports the supercharger stand the colbalt is running the quad four 2.4l inline 4 cylinder with similar stroke as the KA24DE now if chevy thought it wise to SLAP a S/C on instead of a turbo then why is it not feasable for a KA. the KA has loads of low end torque any argument thought not and is not as rev happy as a SR or RB any argument thought not. so why would a well built Supercharger system not be good not saying that a well built turbo is not good. Also look to the 2.3l inline 4 of the ford thunderchicken turbo coupe and mustang turbo not really a top end type set up so it acts like a super chargered ride and ford went to a S/C set up to replace it. now with added torque and a limited slip from a Z32 and good grippy tires you will have great off the line hits and will smoke a turboed ITR light to light and make that STI cry till his boost kicks in and guess what your at the next light by then also he never said he wanted big balls numbers just diferent so I think if done right the S/C thought will be very unique and effective not ceap but hey Ass Grass or Gas noone rides for free.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe it can be done. I don't know if it will be worth it in the end vs. a turbo, but I think it would be a pretty kick ass setup. It is going to take a lot of time, energy, money, and patience in order for it to work properly and be reliable at all, but if you focus on it and dedicate yourself to making it work properly, it WILL work. I don't see the logic in doing it for drag or anything like that. Like I said on one of my earlier posts, it might be good for drift because of the ability to smoke up the tires at the mash of a throttle. However, I do not see the logic behind doing it for Street, Drag, AutoX, or anything of that sort, but that's just me. I am all for individuality, but I have seen so many different turbo setups for the 240. From SR's to RB's to KA-T's, most of them are all different in their own way. Between Turbo Size, whether it's single or twin, Amount of boost, and so on and so forth. They all have something different, because that individual person wanted something that someone else didn't. Basically, the only thing they have in common is that they are all turbocharged. Otherwise, they have different setups, and are all more or less reliable than any other. no two cars are the same. So talking about bandwaggoning, sure if you go with the SR, you will be called a bandwaggoner, but go with a KA-T. I do not know anyone personally with a KA-T. That's what I will be doing with mine, because most people like the aftermarket support of the SR. Do you know why it has such good aftermarket support? Because everyone's getting them. So go with the Supercharger if that's what you want to do. I'm not doggin you at all, but I think that it's more logical to go with the turbo, and it's been proven why OVER and OVER again.

P.S. - Chimmike, no one is attacking you bro. You can ease up on your posts. You seem like you're pissed off that this dude wants to go with a Supercharger instead of a Turbo. Chill out bro.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm gonna quote the latest SCC. _"Going with something just because other people don't is the dumbest reason for choosing a project. It's also the most common, at least among the vast majority of projects doomed to failure.
Being alone is no fun at all. Leonardo DaVinci had a lot of really smart idea, but he was the only one who believed them at the time, so his life sucked. .... 
Look no farther than Project Silvia for inspiration. I didn't build that car to be unique; I built it precisely because half the inhabitants of Japan had been there before me. The silvia is like the mustang of japan, and though I was at risk of being mistaken for a Nipponese hillbilly, I knew it would be relatively easy to build something good."_

Dave Coleman is so eloquent.

Basically what I'm getting at is.........the 240sx has been out since 1989. Count the years with me, 1,2,3,4......the car has been around for 16 years. Don't you think, if supercharging was SUCH a great option and idea and would be SUCH a kickass setup, that it would have been done many times over by now?

Just because an idea is unique and different doesn't mean it's smart. If you guys want to continue to fight with me on this and the reasons, at least come up with ones that I can't overturn with fact.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> this kinda supports the supercharger stand the colbalt is running the quad four 2.4l inline 4 cylinder with similar stroke as the KA24DE now if chevy thought it wise to SLAP a S/C on instead of a turbo then why is it not feasable for a KA.


Wrong info again.

the Cobalt utilizes a 2L ecotec engine nothing like the quad4 of yore. They use a supercharger because that's what GM does. When was the last time they used a turbo in a production car? I'm thinking, GN, Syclone era. A blower is more cost efficient. But it hits a ceiling FAST, and doesn't provide top end umph or even midrange of a comparable turbocharged car. Also note that while they use the blower in their street model, every drag car hey have uses a turbo. 

Here's an argument for turbo. SRT4. 2.4L engine, lower redline than the KA24, yet it'll wipe the floor with cars like the EVO and STI from a low speed roll. Bam. turbo power. 

Plus intake charge temp will always be an issue on the cobalt/ion because blowers create SO MUCH HEAT during compression.

So....who else wants to post more incorrect info to try and prove me wrong? Hmm?

Oh, and even this month's SCC calls the KA24E/DE a truck engine.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

well after talking to a local(who has put a supercharger on the weirdest of things)he has told me the pros *and oh did he have alot of them* and the cons(he had a lot of those too) to the supercharger on my car, and while looking at the price or a sr swap, a rb swap, a ka-t, and a ka-r i would rather wait a long while for any more power...for now im goin to my true love which is two wheels, i will be buying a street bike as my next toy and then maybe after that i will go back to the 240, if anyone is interested in my car i am willing to trade it for a truck that is in decent shape, but to everyone who wants to continue arguing which is better turbo vs. supercharger i am willing to say that a turbo does seem to be the best set-up


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> i am willing to say that a turbo does seem to be the best set-up



Seem? There's physical proof that a turbo is better, both fundamentally and in the real world.

More proof: Turbochargers are BANNED in top fuel racing because they make TOO MUCH power! The blowers on those cars USE almost 700hp to MAKE the horsepower they make!

Turbocharged drag cars, like the pro drag cars in the NIRA or NDRA circuits are running 6 second passes and better on turbo 4 and 6 cyl engines on non-funny car chassis!


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Seem? There's physical proof that a turbo is better, both fundamentally and in the real world.
> 
> More proof: Turbochargers are BANNED in top fuel racing because they make TOO MUCH power! The blowers on those cars USE almost 700hp to MAKE the horsepower they make!
> 
> Turbocharged drag cars, like the pro drag cars in the NIRA or NDRA circuits are running 6 second passes and better on turbo 4 and 6 cyl engines on non-funny car chassis!


I'd really like to see where you got that info, 'cause I haven't seen or heard of an article that someone just decided to chuck their top fueler on a dyno and throw on some turbos and test and tune to kingdom come. You know what is sad about this whole thing, I like turbochargers, It just pisses me off when people go apewild on something like this. Besides whats wrong with 30 psi out of a roots??? Oh yeah, that boost is right now too. Noooooooooo laaaaaaaagggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

wow, this is nasty, lets take a breath.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

el tigre said:


> Besides whats wrong with 30 psi out of a roots??? Oh yeah, that boost is right now too. Noooooooooo laaaaaaaagggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd like to see you get 30psi out of a roots without blowing up a KA24DE because of the incredible heat created.

read this:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may05/nerds/

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june05/nerds/

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july05/nerds/

And if you don't believe me about Turbos being banned from funny cars you're more than welcome to contact NHRA yourself and ask them why turbos aren't used on the fastest drag cars in the world.

they'll tell you turbos are banned. And you should ask them why. And they'll tell you what I did.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

EVERYBODY TAKE A CHILL PILL!! There's no reason to get up tight and un-easy. I never said I wouldn't go with a turbo, because I don't see the benefit of a Supercharger over a Turbocharger. However it's like what chimmike said about Da Vinci and that. You can't do it alone. So I am not going to sit here and tell a fellow 240 owner to "go play with fire and tell me how it goes." I'm gonna do what I can to help him out in any way possible, not bash him to the floor till he's dead and then keep on bashing. Chimmike, you have made some great points about the turbo and the whole discussion, but lighten up bro, for real. It's not that serious. I don't think that there is anyone here who would Supercharge their 240 except slammed91-240. And what's wrong with that? Nothing. he has an idea, and just because he doesn't have ALL the information on how to supercharge yet, doesn't mean he's not going to get it before he tries something so high-risk/low-reward. I don't recommend the supercharger, but if he is going to do it, then I think that we should be supportive and as helpful as possible. Just my thoughts. Chill out though bro, for real, nobody's out to get you.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

they have both been around for years and have both proven themselves in different forms the only reason turbos are so good is that they are cheap and there is lots of aftermarket demand making it so that companys have to make high quality kits for sale. now this post never was about which is best

(well after much debate and watching ppl swap to sr and do a ka-t i think i want a ka-s.....something that will stand out in the crowd because i hate to have something just like everyone else and i havent seen anything come up about super chraging a ka.....im thinkin a vortech will work very good for this application....and if i do this i want to intercool it too...tell me what u guys think and what problems i might run into....if i dont go through with this i have a garret t3 sittin around that will be goin on as soon as i get a boost controller and all my fuel upgrades....and the most important part.............my manifold)

Just in case anyone forgot the original post when I get my next S13 it will be KA24DET cause it is cheap and effective but that is me this guy wants different so hell ya go for it do the research and enjoy the life of the uniqe there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

so true!!!!!!!


----------



## srstan240 (Jul 18, 2005)

*turbo vs. supercharging*

the most efficient supercharger is still less efficient then the least efficient turbo charger.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

srstan240 said:


> the most efficient supercharger is still less efficient then the least efficient turbo charger.


I 2nd that!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

srstan240 said:


> the most efficient supercharger is still less efficient then the least efficient turbo charger.


.................own
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

mille-16i said:


> this kinda supports the supercharger stand the colbalt is running the quad four 2.4l inline 4 cylinder with similar stroke as the KA24DE now if chevy thought it wise to SLAP a S/C on instead of a turbo then why is it not feasable for a KA. the KA has loads of low end torque any argument thought not and is not as rev happy as a SR or RB any argument thought not. so why would a well built Supercharger system not be good not saying that a well built turbo is not good. Also look to the 2.3l inline 4 of the ford thunderchicken turbo coupe and mustang turbo not really a top end type set up so it acts like a super chargered ride and ford went to a S/C set up to replace it. now with added torque and a limited slip from a Z32 and good grippy tires you will have great off the line hits and will smoke a turboed ITR light to light and make that STI cry till his boost kicks in and guess what your at the next light by then also he never said he wanted big balls numbers just diferent so I think if done right the S/C thought will be very unique and effective not ceap but hey Ass Grass or Gas noone rides for free.


First of all chevy has no idea what they are doing. The supercharged cobalt is nothing more than a Saturn Redline Ion!!! have you seen the not impressive numbers that the Ion produces??? its a slow piece of crap! Im not saying supercharging is bad, in fact I support the notion. Its also kinda dumb to think that turbo cars off the line, have lag...... ever wonder why drivers of turbo charged cars rev their cars before launching???? its to build up boost!!! to tell you the truth I would love to see a S/C Ka24de s13 smoke an STI from one light to another... AWD will automatically have the advantage. Maybe after a while the s13 will catch up because of less weight and less drivetrain loss but it wont be soon enough. One last thing, say someone did succesfully S/C an s13... it would only produce about 210-230hp without going the full engine rebuild route. thats stock Sr20det territory right there. supercharging is cool but just get the sr20det and go home!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> supercharging is cool but just get the sr20det and go home!


Or just turbo your KA.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> First of all chevy has no idea what they are doing. The supercharged cobalt is nothing more than a Saturn Redline Ion!!! have you seen the not impressive numbers that the Ion produces??? its a slow piece of crap! Im not saying supercharging is bad, in fact I support the notion. Its also kinda dumb to think that turbo cars off the line, have lag...... ever wonder why drivers of turbo charged cars rev their cars before launching???? its to build up boost!!! to tell you the truth I would love to see a S/C Ka24de s13 smoke an STI from one light to another... AWD will automatically have the advantage. Maybe after a while the s13 will catch up because of less weight and less drivetrain loss but it wont be soon enough. One last thing, say someone did succesfully S/C an s13... it would only produce about 210-230hp without going the full engine rebuild route. thats stock Sr20det territory right there. supercharging is cool but just get the sr20det and go home!


first off...all the ppl sayin sr is what makes me not want it and secondly if you have forgotten to read one of my previous posts this is not soemthing i will be doing anytime soon and i know it can put down more than 300hp because the guy i talked to has put a vortech on a 96 dodge neon and without building the engine pulled more than taht and it was drove every day for almost a year before he changed the pulley and pushed it too hard too long...its all in your tuning but whatever anyone else that has anything to say about a sr20 can take their damn selves home because unless it was free i wouldnt put one in my car*no hate intended on sr20 but i am sick and tired of ppl comin to this thread and talkin about it it was not even a considered option lets list them all i was thinkin of ka-s (or ka-r), ka-t and rb25det....there was never any thoughts or things mentioned from me about a sr20det*


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bluehydro8 said:


> First of all chevy has no idea what they are doing. The supercharged cobalt is nothing more than a Saturn Redline Ion!!! have you seen the not impressive numbers that the Ion produces???



Okay, your posting priviledges should be revoked.

Okay...so Chevy is retarded because they made a chevy version of an ion redline? That makes 195-200whp where they RATE it at 205 at the crank stock?

Ok, so by your logic......Infiniti is retarded for making the G20 because it was pretty much a Sentra SE-R......they were retarded for making the I30 because it was basically a Maxima, they're retarded for making the QX56 because it's basically an Armada, etc. etc. etc.

Where do you get your knowledge from? The shitbowl?

You will never see a supercharged KA24 beat an STI. STIs can pull 13.2s bone stock. You know what kind of power is required to pull a 13.2 in a KA24 powered S13? Close to 280-300whp. You will NEVER reach that kind of power running 7-10psi on a supercharger....and you'll NEVER do it without having to lower the compression to fight the detonation you'd see..........And you'd spend a HELLUVA lot more money doing this than turbocharging the KA.

OK...and so turbo cars rev off the line......but guess what genius? Turbo cars can't build boost UNLESS THEY ARE UNDER LOAD....meaning, the engine is working to MOVE THE CAR........................(minus the launch control systems in standalones that retard ignition timing a lot to build boost on launch)...............SO................You're telling me that ONLY turbo cars rev on the line? No n/a cars do? No supercharged cars do? They just launch like they're at a normal light?

No supercharged KA24 would make 210-230whp at the proposed 6-8psi. That's a fact. And unless you can PROVE to me otherwise, I suggest you shut up.



God......They aren't kidding when they said 240s are becoming the new-gen civics 


I STILL HAVEN'T SEEN ANY FACTS REBUTTING WHAT I'M SAYING!


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok, Ok. Cobalts and redlines, I imagine, are supercharged from the factory because it has got to be easier and much more cost effective. There are more components in a turbo setup, as we all know, and the process of installing a turbo set up would most likely be a more difficult task than just bolting on a supercharger when all of the components are designed for one thing or the other( in terms of the Cobalts). I have to say in all reality, I would definately prefer the turbo setup, but I want to add that in my book I still like superchargers, why, who knows.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Everyone will argue till they are blue in the face. On paper everything works, in reality...it's a cause not worth fighting for. A supercharger on a KA is not a cost effective solution, nor is it the easiest way to make power with a 4 cylinder.

Let it go. Either build it, or let this thread die.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Okay, your posting priviledges should be revoked.
> 
> Okay...so Chevy is retarded because they made a chevy version of an ion redline? That makes 195-200whp where they RATE it at 205 at the crank stock?
> 
> ...


*Chimmike:* 
First of all you need to chill out and stop taking things to the heart. I never said that the Infiity G35 is stupid because its a 350z. all the cars you just named above are good cars. your way of thinking too analog. I was only saying that the stupid chevy guys are retarded for failing in the attempt with the Redline and trying to bring it back by calling it something else. You also need to learn to understand what you read. I was the one who said that a supercharged Ka s13 will never beat an STI from one light to another. Also, find in my post where it says that NA cars never rev. your feeling on turbo car is also flaw. When people rev their engine in turbo charged car the High revs mean that the exhaust gas is exiting faster meaning that the turbo wheel is also moving faster. I agree you don't really build boost thats why when you rev, your boost guage doesn't go up. But another thing that happens is that the increased speed of the turbo wheel from reving an the engine will allow you to build boost faster than if you didn't rev, actually so much faster that you will feel like you are at full boost, it will feel like and instant kick. I also said that reaching more than 210 hp with a S/C will be nearly impossible. so your right, i will never reach 280-300hp. But I can guarantee that a S/C kit will get at least a 55-65hp bump! maybe not at the wheels but it will be at the crank depending how good of a condition the Ka is in. 

*Slammed:* 
The only reason I suggested the sr20det is because for the amount of money your spending, its going to be less expensive to sr20 than Ka-turbo or KA-S/C, I was just trying to help you out. My Sr20 makes 461hp and I have only spent $8,600 est on my engine including s14 sr20det. I bet it will cost a lot more to get a supercharged/turbo Ka to hit that marker. Slammed91-240, the reason people are telling you that sr is better is because its the best option Bang per buck, the ppl here are'nt trying to hurt your car they are trying to help!. If you really want to keep your Ka24 then I recomend turbo because, it doesn't take power from your engine to make power!

*Chimmike:* 
"(Where do you get your knowledge from? The shitbowl?) quote from Chimmike"---Thats very mature Dude you need to grow up, get off Nissan, and go back to your civic!

p.s. learn to read!!!

JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> First of all chevy has no idea what they are doing. The supercharged cobalt is nothing more than a Saturn Redline Ion!!! have you seen the not impressive numbers that the Ion produces??? its a slow piece of crap! Im not saying supercharging is bad, in fact I support the notion. Its also kinda dumb to think that turbo cars off the line, have lag...... ever wonder why drivers of turbo charged cars rev their cars before launching???? its to build up boost!!! to tell you the truth I would love to see a S/C Ka24de s13 smoke an STI from one light to another... AWD will automatically have the advantage. Maybe after a while the s13 will catch up because of less weight and less drivetrain loss but it wont be soon enough. One last thing, say someone did succesfully S/C an s13... it would only produce about 210-230hp without going the full engine rebuild route. thats stock Sr20det territory right there. supercharging is cool but just get the sr20det and go home!


lmao good point about the SR20det thing!!! hahahahaha!!!! thats so true!!!!
i can see someone come up 2 u and be like.. "well this baby's a 2.4 liter and i supercharged it and did this and that bla bla bla" and the sr20 powerd guy is like "well.. umm.. mines is stock and ... i have the same power...so ya.. and ummm.. im lighter"


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

see i can agree with you hydro and i have no problems taking advice from you because you had stuff to say in a manner which makes ppl want your advice unlike some people(not sayin any names *cough*chimike*cough*)while he had some decent points to his argument they came across in a completely bad manner of words....but i dont think my 240 will be gettin any more power for a while....right now im focusing on a bike....which i may trade one of my friends....he wants to give me a 78 ford ranger(good running and pretty clean truck) and a 93 honda accord for my 240.....im thinkin drive the truck(cheap insurance and something to haul a bike with) and sell the honda to buy a bike...but i dunno ill miss my 240


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

and another thing.....before anyone did a ka-t im sure there were ppl that said *no no no no no just go with sr20 and youll come out much better ni the long run* but someone still did it and proved that with the right stuff it could be a very good engine*which i think is better than the sr20*


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

slammed91-240 said:


> and another thing.....before anyone did a ka-t im sure there were ppl that said *no no no no no just go with sr20 and youll come out much better ni the long run* but someone still did it and proved that with the right stuff it could be a very good engine*which i think is better than the sr20*


i see your point but to compare the difference between that argument and this argument is not the same at all....
If anyone said "no no no dont TURBO your KA just go SR" then they were ignorant and werent educated that there are proven facts that a good turbo build is very effective on ANY engine.
But when we say now is "no no no dont SUPERCHARGE your engine go KA-T or SR" this is because fact proves that supercharging isn't near as efficient as a turbo set up no matter how good its put together even if the KA has long stroke.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

ive never tried to say that the super would be better than turbo on a ka...i was simply saying that in terms of how the motor is built it seems like with the right set-up it could supply the powerband at the correct time in a certain race enviroment....*i.e. drift....seems like the super would have the instant power that would be excellent to loosen the rear for corners and you wouldnt have to be as worried about rpms because it would give you more power even in the lower rpms....but i dunno....i like that there is finally some people stating good points without being @$$holes about it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Bluehydro8 said:


> *Chimmike:*
> I was only saying that the stupid chevy guys are retarded for failing in the attempt with the Redline and trying to bring it back by calling it something else.




Why was it a bad idea? I look at it from many standpoints. I have a degree in Marketing and I also spoke with GM marketing execs on the Cobalt. 

1) It's a replacement for the POS Cavalier. Everyone will agree it's a good thing that sucker is gone.

2) Have you ever driven a cobalt? or sat in one? The build quality beats the snot out of most of the Nissans made during the 90s. Drive one and you'll see the transmission is crisp and smooth, the handling is equivalent to that of a Corvette (yes, I did say it, check motortrend and those other mags for test results) and acceleration is lively.

3) Why is it dumb to multi-platform vehicles? From base models to upper-echelon cars, EVERY manufacturer does it...I can't fathom why it's dumb for Chevy to do this when the Cobalt SS looks NOTHING like the Ion Redline (IMO the Cobalt looks hella better).

I read perfectly well, and I comprehend a lot more than you think.

What I think your problem is, your mind is one-sided. You need to look at it from a business/engineering/company point of view as well as an enthusiast.

Sure we'd all love it if every car had a different chassis and engine than ANY other car out there. Hell, if the companies could do that they'd love it too. Fact is, it's not economical or practical to do so. Hence the mass use of the "parts bin" theory. It's all about money, period.

Start thinking like the big corporation and you'll see why it's intelligent to have done that. Among other aspects, Saturn, in relation to other GM brands, has the tiniest advertising budget of ANY GM brand.......even smaller than Saab! Therefore, when the Ion Redline came out, nobody knew it.

Chevy, on the other hand, has the largest budget for advertising, and used it to promote the cobalt as much as they could. Hell, I was involved in some of it myself.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> ....seems like the super would have the instant power that would be excellent to loosen the rear for corners and you wouldnt have to be as worried about rpms because it would give you more power even in the lower rpms....


I've said it hundreds of times before in this thread.........none of that is necessarily true at all.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Why was it a bad idea? I look at it from many standpoints. I have a degree in Marketing and I also spoke with GM marketing execs on the Cobalt.
> 
> 1) It's a replacement for the POS Cavalier. Everyone will agree it's a good thing that sucker is gone.
> 
> ...


OK DUDE Listen up!! You made some good points earlier in this thread, but, by now, I'm sure I'm not just speaking for myself when I say that you have lost ALL credibility. If you wanna stick up for Chevy and be an asshole, then take it to a Chevy forum (I'm sure there's plenty of guys out there that would agree with you about Chevy and the Cobalt and the Redline, but personally I don't give a flip.). If you want to come here and tell someone that Supercharging their KA is not the best idea, and give them your best suggestion, then, by all means, do so, seeing as that's what most of us have been doing. But don't come here thinkin you know everything and bitchin everybody around like you own the dam forum. I'm tired of it, and I'm sure everyone else is too. No one really cares about your degree in Marketing, and we're all overjoyed that you like to talk with Executives at GM. Whooptie Frickin Doo!!!! WE DON'T GIVE A DAM!!! You need to chill out, find yourself a nice woman, have a cold beer, talk to your friends at GM and see if they can't hook you up with a Super-Cool Chevy Cobalt, and then go brag about it on chevyisforfags.com. Chill out and get a hobby. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

ok ok ok ok ok ok enough.....there is beggining to be too much hostility here...it was just a simple thought i had and it shoudve never been brought this far into stupidity...if any one has any thing to say i have no problem but please no more bitching or name callin or anything like that


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

in conclusion.......SC a KA is an option, no one has actually done it or try to do it maybe because there is better numbers going SR,RB,CA,KA-T, if you want to SC....i say fuck yeah do it! than post picks and shut all these ppl up!!!!.....but dont start bitching that SC is much better than Turbo...not for the KA it aint.


Chimmike (or whatever) dude i got your back, but this time your going way off...specially about the S13, im no fucking F&F rice POS.

El tigre : pinche gatito callate

the rest.......CHILL!!! damm......buch of ladies fighting about whos dam dildo is top technology. :waving:


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I will say a couple of things. when I first changed my Ka24 for my sr20det I was disappointed. The nice sharp torqy' feeling was gone and the scary lag took control of my life! sometimes I wonder what whould be if I would have gone the Ka-t route or something. I also understand the urge to lead and not follow in the world of 240sx performance. A supercharger is not entirely a bad idea because the 240sx has good mid and high rpm torque, a supercharger would give you a major bump in the low and mid RPM's. This would allow for better control during drifting and autocross since no lag would be felt. at one point I wanted to S/C my Sr20det so i could get back the ka24 torque I missed. This is probably why most people S/C the 4A-GE engine in the corrola (AKA Hachirouku) to get better power in the low rpms. Hey thats a thought, why not buy a NA sr30de(about 500 bucks less, maybe more than SR20DET) and slap a S/C on it..... we can compromise lol! j/k I don't recomend that be done!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Loki said:


> in conclusion.......SC a KA is an option, no one has actually done it or try to do it maybe because there is better numbers going SR,RB,CA,KA-T, if you want to SC....i say fuck yeah do it! than post picks and shut all these ppl up!!!!.....but dont start bitching that SC is much better than Turbo...not for the KA it aint.


You forgot ITB'd SR's and KA's...


----------



## dkdeleon (Jul 28, 2005)

Have you ever thought of ITB's ? this would make your 240 screem.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

dkdeleon said:


> Have you ever thought of ITB's ? this would make your 240 screem.


that MUST be a bitch 2 maintain in a street car.. i mean isnt there no filter on that??? at least what this guy did....
http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58363


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

That guy with the ITB's is freaking sick! that ka must haul some serious ass, not to mention sound really nice. Your compression wont last very long with those on there though. just imagine all the stuff that will get in your engine, at least put some thin screens on there or something....still cool though!

oh yeah and by the way, in the previous post I meant a naturally aspirated SR20DE not Sr30de(no such thing as one!)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

afroeman said:


> I say that you have lost ALL credibility.



Oh, I lost all credibility because I know what I'm talking about and you're just blowing red smoke out your ass?

I'm an enthusiast. I like many different cars. I don't sackride one particular brand, and I don't hate all domestics. 

Sure SC is an option. While an unwise, expensive, and not that great of an idea, it is an option.

Of course, so is nitrous, turbo, or swapping in a viper V10. 

But until someone does it and shows us proof that it is _soooo_ good like everyone thinks, I'll revert to the facts I have about superchargers in general. Thanks.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Oh, I lost all credibility because I know what I'm talking about and you're just blowing red smoke out your ass?
> 
> I'm an enthusiast. I like many different cars. I don't sackride one particular brand, and I don't hate all domestics.
> 
> ...



Guys guys, how about we all just chill and forget what was said. this is a nissan community, lets start acting like one. "Gooz fra' ba!"


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

i dont care wut anyone says im kinda new here but im not stupid so i go and read all the old post when im bored at work... and i can tell you 1 think... gamer 1337 style....
chimike(or w/e) FÜc|<1n6 Pwn$ Ü!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Superchargers aren't all about low end, not anymore. The one on the SVT Lightning doesn't make much power til over 3000 rpm, just like a turbo. Supercharging is a viable option on the KA24, and would be more consistent than a turbo. None of that spool-up, or off boost garbage. Superchargers are like a light-switch, either on or off boost. Turbos can make more peak power, and have no parasitic losses, that's about their only advantages.

(I'm not reading 5 pages, so if this was touched on, well, KMA  )


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

first off, i just thought i would let you knwo, i got a kick out of u guys for all your bitching..ahah

if you have the money and resources you can supercharge pretty much any car. That being said, if you aren't invovled in customizing cars, or working in some shop where you have unlimited resources, then superchargin is NOT goin to be easy.. a guy (thesnail) sat there and fought for months bout how he was goin to supercharge a b13 sentra xe; he was goin to us a mercedes compressor, custom pulley made, etc. We told him it wasn't goin to be easy and it would eventually blow his motor. Hell we even told him to talk to jwt about gettin proper engine managment, but he didn't listen, well to cut it short, he blew his motor after 10 minutes and hittin 22psi. 

Efficiency is the key to turbos vs supercharge.. hell if you dont believe chimmike of how much better a turbo charger is compared to a supercharge.. go look at some dyno charts from a 350Z.. same motor and car, has both set ups.. guess what comes out on top, the turbo by far. you can say the ka is torquey (and it is for a 4 cylinder) and that is more reason to supercharge, but that theory is all wrong cuz you cant compare it to v8 muscle cars.. especially since many muscle cars have several hundred more tq than hp. hell my 79 transam has 400tq with only 285hp..

you can supercharge a KA and im sure people have tried, but chimmike is just statin facts that it isn't worth the money.. you wont get the power out of it as you would from a ka-t or sr20det. NONE of you guys have proven chimmike wrong, only have fougth with him, he is just askin for cold hard facts against his


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> first off, i just thought i would let you knwo, i got a kick out of u guys for all your bitching..ahah
> 
> if you have the money and resources you can supercharge pretty much any car. That being said, if you aren't invovled in customizing cars, or working in some shop where you have unlimited resources, then superchargin is NOT goin to be easy.. a guy (thesnail) sat there and fought for months bout how he was goin to supercharge a b13 sentra xe; he was goin to us a mercedes compressor, custom pulley made, etc. We told him it wasn't goin to be easy and it would eventually blow his motor. Hell we even told him to talk to jwt about gettin proper engine managment, but he didn't listen, well to cut it short, he blew his motor after 10 minutes and hittin 22psi.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity... were you comparing a S/c 350z with a single turbo 350 or was it the mighty twin turbo setup?? because I know that the twin turbo setup can produce more power than the s/c 350z. But the single turbo 350z is still a bit under the s/c 350z. I know because I have a s/c 350z and have raced both, I was beat by a twin turbo 350z but I managed to beat a single turbo 350z. 

I was just curious which setup you meant?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Bluehydro8 said:


> Just out of curiosity... were you comparing a S/c 350z with a single turbo 350 or was it the mighty twin turbo setup?? because I know that the twin turbo setup can produce more power than the s/c 350z. But the single turbo 350z is still a bit under the s/c 350z. I know because I have a s/c 350z and have raced both, I was beat by a twin turbo 350z but I managed to beat a single turbo 350z.
> 
> I was just curious which setup you meant?


mainly towards the TT, but a single turbo set up can produce just as good numbers.. and you have to remember with racing, the driver and many other variables come into play. so its hard to say that the single turbo isnt as good as the tt or the s/c... to many unconstant variables


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

you guys realize that downshifting will turn all that lag you speak of into a boosting motor that will pin you back, right? and who takes off from an idle anyways? no lag there. turbo lag is a bad argument.in truth, this entire thread is a bad argument. turboing is better and anybody who doesnt agree with that just hasnt done there homework. supercharging is also quite cool and if anybody wants to be a pioneer, pretty much everybody will support your decision but nobody is gonna try it till somebody else succeeds.logically, its the smart thing to wait for someone else to blow 10 motors and figure it out  

btw, single turbo is actually better than twin but twin does have someadvantages


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Kelso said:


> you guys realize that downshifting will turn all that lag you speak of into a boosting motor that will pin you back, right? and who takes off from an idle anyways? no lag there. turbo lag is a bad argument.in truth, this entire thread is a bad argument. turboing is better and anybody who doesnt agree with that just hasnt done there homework. supercharging is also quite cool and if anybody wants to be a pioneer, pretty much everybody will support your decision but nobody is gonna try it till somebody else succeeds.logically, its the smart thing to wait for someone else to blow 10 motors and figure it out
> 
> btw, single turbo is actually better than twin but twin does have someadvantages


depends how its set up... 
really??? is lag really almost eliminated these days????
iv always wanted power but i wasnt gonna sacrifice instant power and drivability 2 have 2 wait for it so i always though if i turbo'ed something or upgraded the old turbo on a turbo car id keep things small and just look for sumthing around 300 or maby 400


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> depends how its set up...
> really??? is lag really almost eliminated these days????
> iv always wanted power but i wasnt gonna sacrifice instant power and drivability 2 have 2 wait for it so i always though if i turbo'ed something or upgraded the old turbo on a turbo car id keep things small and just look for sumthing around 300 or maby 400


agreed, considering many turboes now-a-days are design to give quick spool and good high end power.. if done correction, turbo lag shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> first off, i just thought i would let you knwo, i got a kick out of u guys for all your bitching..ahah
> 
> if you have the money and resources you can supercharge pretty much any car. That being said, if you aren't invovled in customizing cars, or working in some shop where you have unlimited resources, then superchargin is NOT goin to be easy.. a guy (thesnail) sat there and fought for months bout how he was goin to supercharge a b13 sentra xe; he was goin to us a mercedes compressor, custom pulley made, etc. We told him it wasn't goin to be easy and it would eventually blow his motor. Hell we even told him to talk to jwt about gettin proper engine managment, but he didn't listen, well to cut it short, he blew his motor after 10 minutes and hittin 22psi.



Months of figuring out? It took 150$, and one week to think up and make the kit. I had 3 weeks before the sentra was going to go to the salvation army. So I made an experiment, while I was finishing up my rb26 240. The motor did not blow up. Get it right. It did run too much boost though 7psi at idle, 1.5bar by 2800rpm. It poped out the rear main seal since I forgot to disconect the valve cover breather from the intake pipe, which was then pressurized. Rather then taking off the tranny, and poping in a rear main seal into a car that was being given away in less then 10 days for tax return, I sold the kit on ebay, and made me $500

Here is the car your talking of.



















While I was finishing this.










After I sold my other cars






































I now sold the 26, and bought a hatch, s15 sr, which Im currently bicharging with a sc14 supercharger

Best of both worlds


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Damn dude. Who ever flamed TheSnail can go to hell and die. Look at all the goodies...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The Snail: Where are the pics of the Ga16 you supercharged and blew to smitherens? 



I might add after many discussions on the topic where you got mad, then disappeared after you blew the hell outta it...you could have showed some class by coming back and saying you were wrong... 

then you tried to sell the kit to unsuspecting Nissan owners through EBAY with ridiculous claims, sorry but you lost all your credibility here on Nissan Forums with that. You're gonna have to go the extra mile to earn any of it back... 

No one has ever said these things can't be done..but why spend the money on it if it's less efficient, less dependable, and doesn't make as much power as a turbo setup?..

I commend you for being different... but different doesn't always equal best

I suggest you all take a little time and read the past few "Revenge of the Nerds" articles by Mike Kojima in NPM, Turbo vs Superchargers can be found in the last few issues..




> It took 150$, and one week to think up and make the kit.


Yea that sounds like it was tested and thought out throughly...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> Damn dude. Who ever flamed TheSnail can go to hell and die. Look at all the goodies...


pretty pics in an engine bay are just that..pretty pictures,.. 

Let's see some independent testing and some dyno sheets.. Hopefully from someone that isn't going to try to sell you something on ebay.

he has earned about as much credibility here as a snake oil salesman..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'm gonna quote the latest SCC. _"Going with something just because other people don't is the dumbest reason for choosing a project. It's also the most common, at least among the vast majority of projects doomed to failure.
> Being alone is no fun at all. Leonardo DaVinci had a lot of really smart idea, but he was the only one who believed them at the time, so his life sucked. ....
> Look no farther than Project Silvia for inspiration. I didn't build that car to be unique; I built it precisely because half the inhabitants of Japan had been there before me. The silvia is like the mustang of japan, and though I was at risk of being mistaken for a Nipponese hillbilly, I knew it would be relatively easy to build something good."_
> 
> ...


That should have been the end of this thread...

Please use some common sense people.. Some of the top Automotive Engineers and Professional Tuners have tweeked this car over the years... Do you really think this is a "new" idea? It's been looked at and found to be the least efficent way to gain more power in this platform...

End Of Story....


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Do what you want to do. If you want to supercharge your KA, great. If you want to turbo it, great. If you do manage to supercharge your KA, how about show some sheets, and prove which is better. 


Let's never have this discussion again.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

hope its over now


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

i am the one who started this thread.....i never said that the supercharger was better in any way shape or form....i dont care what all these other people say or think or even know....im gonna do what i want to do even if it means someone with a turbo is gonna leave me sittin i will still say "this is what i wanted to do so i did it"...the end of the thread should not have been when anyone posted any facts about which was more efficient it should have been when i clearly stated that this was not something i would be doing anytime soon as i am gonna put my focus into gettin a bike....right now even though i love my 240 a bike is more of a priority for me than a motor swap-turbo-or supercharger...now if ppl want to keep on arguing go ahead but i am stayin out of this one because it has become a battle of the best way to go instead of my reason for wanting thisi didnt say i wanted this because i wanted to put down 400hp, i didnt say i wanted to do this for dyno's or even racing, i said i wanted this because**I HATE TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE**


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> **I HATE TO BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE**


Then why do you have a 240?


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

ummmm maybe because unlike everywhere else ppl around here are not all over them.....so far i have only seen 4 89-94 hb, 2 89-94 coupes....the only ones you frequently see here are s14's which i personally think are *ugly* but thats my opinion....the only thing you see around here is mustangs, camaros, hondas(especially civics), neons, and lowrider pickups...there isnt much being done with 240s here...lets see for the hb's there is 1 with a body kit, rims, system, c/f hood, exhaust, intake....theres 2 thats driven by old ppl that is stock...theres one driven by some young guy thats stock...then theres mine system, exhaust, intake, rims, lowered, tv, ps2, 95 ka motor and tranny, all the coupes are stock, and there is various formations for the s14 im sorry to burst your bubble but just because a 240 is common in one town doesnt mean it is in another and just because i have a car that is common in your town doesnt mean i want to be like everyone there


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

myoung said:


> pretty pics in an engine bay are just that..pretty pictures,..
> 
> Let's see some independent testing and some dyno sheets.. Hopefully from someone that isn't going to try to sell you something on ebay.
> 
> he has earned about as much credibility here as a snake oil salesman..


Anyone who has done a complete RB26DETT swap into a 240SX has earned my respect. This is the holy grail of Nissan swaps. I don't care how many GA16's the guy has blown up, nor how conceited he was about it. I was horridly horridly wrong about how long my engine swap would take too, and who among us hasn't bragged at some point, or made some claims that were actually unbacked? 
I don't care about the GA16's. Obviously the guy was just screwing around. If he did a complete RB26DETT into S13 swap, he has earned my respect and envy.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> Anyone who has done a complete RB26DETT swap into a 240SX has earned my respect. This is the holy grail of Nissan swaps. I don't care how many GA16's the guy has blown up, nor how conceited he was about it. I was horridly horridly wrong about how long my engine swap would take too, and who among us hasn't bragged at some point, or made some claims that were actually unbacked?
> I don't care about the GA16's. Obviously the guy was just screwing around. If he did a complete RB26DETT into S13 swap, he has earned my respect and envy.


How do you know he did it...?

it's not about what motor it is... that's not the point... if that's what you got out of it then you missed the point.... The guy has no credibility in this community, created by his own actions.... a picture doesn't change that... 

heck I remember him out right arguing with Mike Kojima about a Nissan..that's like arguing the earth is flat...




bridrive55 said:


> and who among us hasn't bragged at some point, or made some claims that were actually unbacked?
> .


Lots of people that have integrity


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

slammed91-240 said:


> ummmm maybe because unlike everywhere else ppl around here are not all over them.....so far i have only seen 4 89-94 hb, 2 89-94 coupes....the only ones you frequently see here are s14's which i personally think are *ugly* but thats my opinion....the only thing you see around here is mustangs, camaros, hondas(especially civics), neons, and lowrider pickups...there isnt much being done with 240s here...lets see for the hb's there is 1 with a body kit, rims, system, c/f hood, exhaust, intake....theres 2 thats driven by old ppl that is stock...theres one driven by some young guy thats stock...then theres mine system, exhaust, intake, rims, lowered, tv, ps2, 95 ka motor and tranny, all the coupes are stock, and there is various formations for the s14 im sorry to burst your bubble but just because a 240 is common in one town doesnt mean it is in another and just because i have a car that is common in your town doesnt mean i want to be like everyone there


For the record....  = kidding, joking, humor

I don't have a bubble to burst..

ps2 is a modification?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> For the record....  = kidding, joking, humor
> 
> I don't have a bubble to burst..
> 
> ps2 is a modification?


TV, PS2? Heck I have all that in the Sienna. Stock. Plus 2 110 outlets.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> How do you know he did it...?
> 
> it's not about what motor it is... that's not the point... if that's what you got out of it then you missed the point.... The guy has no credibility in this community, created by his own actions.... a picture doesn't change that...
> 
> ...



Here is the sentra. As you can see it was a beater. It might be because you drive a sentra that you took the "Blowing up" my sentra, more offencive. I just wanted to correct the blow up part. The salvation army people came turned the key and drove away. I was looking for a sc12 supercharger from a mr2, but not finding one and running out of time, I grabbed one off of a Kompressor. That was the mistake. But the whole thing was for shits and giggles. The reason I posted in the sentra forum was because I was doing a experiment for the guys with ga's since their after market support was crap. I was trying to give them hope. Then after testing I wrote the "two bar disaster" thread. Basicaly saying the experiment failed. But thats when some people started clowning me and calling me names, which pissed me off, and I started roasting on them. I got banned for clowning them for having sentra's and clowning the mods. But after I left I could not help but notic all the stories about the engine "blew up" and the guy that I sold it to has a lawsuit on me? sending me to court? So many of these ridiculus stories. Any ways, the sc sentra thing did not work. I did not lose sleep over it. I just went back to finishing up my car. I am from an other forum so having "snake oil salesman" respect, is plenty enough.

Here is the sentra. As you can tell it was not much of a show car.









Here is the 26 swap outline. Myoung, if you think I did not do the swap then thats up to you. But it was a pain in the ass to do, by converting it to rhd to keep the turbos, custom oilpan, mounts, exhaust, intake and intercooler piping, etc.. But having the first 26 s13 on the east coast, Priceless...

The clip arrives








The flat blacking, rhd, and installed engine 








All piping, and intercooling 








Car finished 









I am bicharging my car now, and Myoung I know you think I should stay away from superchargers, but this time Im charging "my" car not the sentra beater, so I will take my sweet time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> Here is the sentra. As you can see it was a beater. It might be because you drive a sentra that you took the "Blowing up" my sentra, more offencive. I just wanted to correct the blow up part.


i really hope you aren't dening that you didn't blow up the sentra, cuz you said it yourself..


thesnail said:


> Might I add, befor it blew, It ran circles around James ghetto Ga turbo. check this mad tight shit out:


dude, you are full of shit, you have been full of it and still are... where is your dyno sheets for the rb26det, where are you test, is the car blown up yet or are pictures enough to prove your point...


and for the person that says that if you due a skyline motor swap, then that gives you creditability no matter what, you are full of shit to.. my friends do those swaps all the times, they live in bensalemn, Pa.. just becuase you have done a swap, doesn;'t mean anything.. they charge people to do them.. just because the can complete a swap, doesn't mean it will last and not have problem..


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

Why do Sentra owners, have so much hatered? Im sorry the sentra thing did not work out. I had to get back to working on a real car. 

PS: rb26 has two T's at the end.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:



> Here is the sentra. As you can see it was a beater. It might be because you drive a sentra that you took the "Blowing up" my sentra, more offencive. I just wanted to correct the blow up part. ............
> 
> 
> I am bicharging my car now, and Myoung I know you think I should stay away from superchargers, but this time Im charging "my" car not the sentra beater, so I will take my sweet time.


1) I don't own a Sentra
2) I wish you the best of luck
3) Don't push "it's better" without facts this time around
4) I'm sure you know more than all the other automotive engineers and professional tuners on this planet that have looked at Supercharger vs Turbo on Nissans... see #2


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> Why do Sentra owners, have so much hatered? Im sorry the sentra thing did not work out. I had to get back to working on a real car.
> 
> PS: rb26 has two T's at the end.


hahah thats funny...

You tell everyone how wrong they are,, you then blow it up after people warned you and some how you're still right and they are just haters... haha your excuses get better and better with time.



> I'm sorry the Sentra thing did not work out


Is that a round about way to say Mike Kojima, Wes, Myself and the other people that tried to tell you were right and you were wrong? funny way to say it if you ask me..


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> 1) I don't own a Sentra
> 2) I wish you the best of luck
> 3) Don't push "it's better" without facts this time around
> 4) I'm sure you know more than all the other automotive engineers and professional tuners on this planet that have looked at Supercharger vs Turbo on Nissans... see #2



I never said SC is better. I like turbo's much more. When I say "Bicharging" my car. That means Im putting a supercharger on a turbo engine. Thats why I said its the best of both worlds. Just take a look at the early 80's rallie cars. They dominated the class, until they banned bicharging two years later.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> Might I add, befor it blew, It ran circles around James ghetto Ga turbo. check this mad tight shit out:


Thats quite an accomplishment :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> I never said SC is better. I like turbo's much more. When I say "Bicharging" my car. That means Im putting a supercharger on a turbo engine. Thats why I said its the best of both worlds. Just take a look at the early 80's rallie cars. They dominated the class, until they banned bicharging two years later.


hahahaha now thats funny....

hahaha my side hurts...


I'm done with this thread.. it's going nowhere...like that last project of yours


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Thats quite an accomplishment :thumbup:


that is considering he lives on th east coast and james in on the west coast.. i was rather astonished when i found that out, cuz we all know javier doen'st know what hes doing

thasnail, i only a 200sx, not a sentra.. 


its not that you blew up your motor that we give you shit bout, its that we all told you it couldn't happen and you gave us shit bout how dumb we were and that its goin to be done for less than $900 cuz you have all these great connections and then you tried to sell the "blown" motor on ebay, thats shows you are very respectable and a good person to take advice from..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> I'm done with this thread.. it's going nowhere...like that last project of yours


rofl lmfao, oh thats too good and so true... but good luck snail cuz we all know you are better and more knowledgable than the nissan engineers... you can go ahead and bicharge your car cuz those 80's rally cars did...


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> hahahaha now thats funny....
> 
> hahaha my side hurts...
> 
> ...


Okay. I dont know why you though that was funny, but to each his own. You like sentra's, I like cars that can be fast.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> Okay. I dont know why you though that was funny, but to each his own. You like sentra's, I like cars that can be fast.


and i guarentee you that his and wes' car can do circles around yours.. oh and i guess kojimas 500+ hp sentra isn't fast enough for you.. or andreas miko's 9 sec sentra isn't fast enough


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> that is considering he lives on th east coast and james in on the west coast.. i was rather astonished when i found that out,


That is rather odd.... how did you pull that off Snail?







...my side still hurts from laughing


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> and i guarentee you that his and wes' car can do circles around yours.. oh and i guess kojimas 500+ hp sentra isn't fast enough for you.. or andreas miko's 9 sec sentra isn't fast enough



You must of skipped the car I posted. As for naming other peoples cars, let me not mention the rb26 powered cars. hks rb26 powered hatch *cough* 1200hp *cough* 7sec quarter *cough* 200+mph trap *cough cough*


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> You must of skipped the car I posted. As for naming other peoples cars, let me not mention the rb26 powered cars. hks rb26 powered hatch *cough* 1200hp *cough* 7sec quarter *cough* 200+mph trap *cough cough*


yea but those aren't your cars..


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> yea but those aren't your cars..



Thats exactly what I was pointing out


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> Thats exactly what I was pointing out


one last question Snail.... do you ever answer any direct questions?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> You must of skipped the car I posted. As for naming other peoples cars, let me not mention the rb26 powered cars. hks rb26 powered hatch *cough* 1200hp *cough* 7sec quarter *cough* 200+mph trap *cough cough*


**Cough**cough*, they make 6sec and less cars.. whats your point, i was just provinga poin that they have fast sentras


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> one last question Snail.... do you ever answer any direct questions?


Yes, what questions have I not answered directly?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> one last question Snail.... do you ever answer any direct questions?


OoOo.. i have one two, snail, do you ever have proof (dynoes, videos) on your projects... cuz you are all theory and you have some pictures, but nothin else.. anyone can put a rb26dett in their car, but gettin it to run and actually get traction and not have problems is another story


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

The$nail said:


> Yes, what questions have I not answered directly?



can you stop being such a ****? <-----thats a direct question.......just post YES or NO....no need to reply any more than one word. thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> can you stop being such a ****? <-----thats a direct question.......just post YES or NO....no need to reply any more than one word. thanks


OMG i actually rofl cuz of that.. its too good..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> OMG i actually rofl cuz of that.. its too good..


just finished cleaning my engine, i got bored....tired.....needed to rest, opend a nice cold corona.....sat down to read.....and well....i just had to ask! :fluffy:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Loki said:


> can you stop being such a ****? <-----thats a direct question.......just post YES or NO....no need to reply any more than one word. thanks



hahahah damn....stop...hahaha


Snail...hint.... this symbol.... "?" normally means the person posting is asking a question.. 

I'm outta here...I'm gonna go supercharger my vacuum cleaner and I'm sure it will work because it's not a supercharger motor it's a vacuum cleaner motor  Fuel managment???....awww who needs it..I'll just crank up the suction until it makes funny noises.. 

later


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

Loki said:


> can you stop being such a ****? <-----thats a direct question.......just post YES or NO....no need to reply any more than one word. thanks



Lets not be brown noseing mods now Loki. Are you mad, because you cant afford to modify your 240? If so, dont hate me becuase I had plenty of them. I am not being a ***, but I recomend taking a look at your self in the mirror.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> Lets not be brown noseing mods now Loki. Are you mad, because you cant afford to modify your 240? If so, dont hate me becuase I had plenty of them. I am not being a ***, but I recomend taking a look at your self in the mirror.


he doesn't need to brown nose mods.. and what the fuck does not being abel to mod a car have anything to do with anything.. have you ever thought he might need his money for something else.. like an education (i guess you wouldn't understand that since you obviously dont think).. hell i have to save my money for school so i can go back for my MBA and that is just a little more important than droppin money into my car.. maybe if mom and daddy didn't spoil you, then you would know the value of the dollar..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> I'm outta here...I'm gonna go supercharger my vacuum cleaner and I'm sure it will work because it's not a supercharger motor it's a vacuum cleaner motor  Fuel managment???....awww who needs it..I'll just crank up the suction until it makes funny noises..
> 
> later


maybe you can bicharge it.. since they did it in the 80's


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> he doesn't need to brown nose mods.. and what the fuck does not being abel to mod a car have anything to do with anything.. have you ever thought he might need his money for something else.. like an education (i guess you wouldn't understand that since you obviously dont think).. hell i have to save my money for school so i can go back for my MBA and that is just a little more important than droppin money into my car.. maybe if mom and daddy didn't spoil you, then you would know the value of the dollar..



Do you want a cookie? Is this your excuse for having a slow sentra?

PS: I go to school and pay the 1500$ tuition out of my own pocket every semester.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> PS: I go to school and pay the 1500$ tuition out of my own pocket every semester.


aww.. you must be proud of yourself.. 1500 a semester, thats a lot.. i paid double that a semester.. i have over 20k in loans to pay back and im bout to go back.. dont give me shit kid, you dont know what the fuck we have to go through

or and my excuse for not droppin money in my slow 200 is that i have a 79 transam that i am tryin to rebuild..

but hell, i guess i should go drop $900 in my motor and supercharge it.. or what 1500 for a bicharged car...


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> aww.. you must be proud of yourself.. 1500 a semester, thats a lot.. i paid double that a semester.. i have over 20k in loans to pay back and im bout to go back.. dont give me shit kid, you dont know what the fuck we have to go through
> 
> or and my excuse for not droppin money in my slow 200 is that i have a 79 transam that i am tryin to rebuild..


OK... "Still waiting for your point".......


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> he doesn't need to brown nose mods.. and what the fuck does not being abel to mod a car have anything to do with anything.. have you ever thought he might need his money for something else.. like an education (i guess you wouldn't understand that since you obviously dont think).. hell i have to save my money for school so i can go back for my MBA and that is just a little more important than droppin money into my car.. maybe if mom and daddy didn't spoil you, then you would know the value of the dollar..



now now, let me answer his question real quick

Look Snail (why this nick? does it mean you leave slime where ever you walk by? shit dude you need help) If i havent moded my car is for one good reason, well for me it is....you see im 21, im looking forward to have my own house which is in good progress, not buying an old house, im actually making the blue print for my house, i have the property already, so im investing in my future, and the future of my future family (wow that sounded wierd!) my 240 is basically nice little bolt ons ( HotShot Header,Apexi N1 exhaust, Injen intake, stage 3 racing/street clutch, ngk iridium ix plugs, wires, 2.5" straight piping and thats about it) i also own a 98 chevy Suburban (LT,,,,that means LEATHER) sure i would love to have a KA-T or RB25DET, but i would also like to finish my HOUSE first....heck i have a lot of time to mess with cars.....but for now im just planing out my life, having fun with girls around here and all. Guess what? my daddy likes to spoil me and hes the one that will buy me the engine i want as long as i do good at the university and focus on my house project.

Well atleast i answered your question....any more? oh yeah! let me brown nose real quick by asking a question to the mods!

Can a stock Neon 2.0 beat a stock 92 240? i know it cant....but just wanted to brown nose!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

come on snail im waiting for your coment on my post.....it sure better be a really smart one, or you wont look like a wise person at all....tell me am i a person who should be mad because i cant mod my car right now? patience is a virtue (did i spell this right?).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

The$nail said:


> OK... "Still waiting for your point".......


and im still waitin to see your data on your cars, not just pictures.. or is this one just as good as your "beater sentra" cuz we all know that went well


so you can't give me shit cuz i didn't drop 10k on my car, i have better things to invest in, like my education and my future.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> so you can't give me shit cuz i didn't drop 10k on my car, i have better things to invest in, like my education and my future.


mmm thats kinda what i said too, just a little nicer so he wont get all butt-hurt...AGAIN!


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

Loki said:


> come on snail im waiting for your coment on my post.....it sure better be a really smart one, or you wont look like a wise person at all....tell me am i a person who should be mad because i cant mod my car right now? patience is a virtue (did i spell this right?).


Well there is nothing much to say. Its good that you are getting your own house. I agree with you that "your future" is the priority. You say I leave slim after my self since I am a Snail, but I came on good terms. I bit my tounge for a couple of posts. But after a while, I started to defend myself.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

The$nail said:


> Well there is nothing much to say. Its good that you are getting your own house. I agree with you that "your future" is the priority. You say I leave slim after my self since I am a Snail, but I came on good terms. I bit my tounge for a couple of posts. But after a while, I started to defend myself.



wise answer young grass hopper  
much to learn you still have. :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> mmm thats kinda what i said too, just a little nicer so he wont get all butt-hurt...AGAIN!


haha, yea we all have our aspirations.. so school and some building a house, its the point that our future is more important then our car..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> haha, yea we all have our aspirations.. so school and some building a house, its the point that our future is more important then our car..


actually about 6 months ago i thought the opposite....i was about to get a T3/T4OE hybrid for my KA....get full forged pistons, turbo cams, and tune the ECU at JWT....but...i had a massive accident...fucked up my whole passenger door...and saw how vulnerable a car is....you can have 100K on a car and in just 1 second......fuck the shit out of it.....ALL.....so i started to invest it on something else.....a house......and university.


whos gonna answer my question!!!! please!
can a stock 2004 neon 2.0 beat a stock 92 240sx or a stock 89 240sx


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> haha, yea we all have our aspirations.. so school and some building a house, its the point that our future is more important then our car..


But when did I say, all I do is work on cars. The cars are my hobbie. I go to school because the last place I would want to be is a 40yr old ******* mechanic, working to just make ends meet.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

man all you guys do swaps and stuff but cant answer my dumb ass question? thats sad =(


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> man all you guys do swaps and stuff but cant answer my dumb ass question? thats sad =(


of course not, haven't you played underground 2, the 240sx is almighty


the one thing that really bothered me is he talked how good his car was cuz it had the rb26dett(grant it, its an awesome motor and and quick as shit) but its that he did a swap.. i would be more impressed if he took the original motor and made it to 7's.. we already know the skyline motor can do that.. hell if we are talkin swaps, i could always get a sr20ve motor and turbo that..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> Anyone who has done a complete RB26DETT swap into a 240SX has earned my respect. .



Funny, I heard TheSnails swap looked and ran like hell and he blew the engine..........word was some people on sr20forum had a meet and they were familiar with the car, had horrible dyno figures, etc. This was in Atlanta.

TheSnail claims a lot, but all we've seen from him was a blown up GA16DE......whereas Wes has well over 250whp on stock internals...


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

chimmike said:


> Funny, I heard TheSnails swap looked and ran like hell and he blew the engine..........word was some people on sr20forum had a meet and they were familiar with the car, had horrible dyno figures, etc. This was in Atlanta.
> 
> TheSnail claims a lot, but all we've seen from him was a blown up GA16DE......whereas Wes has well over 250whp on stock internals...



Its funny how you like to instigate. I never once took it to any meet, so your story is incorrect. The current owner is very happy with it. Seriously, stop trying to start shit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eh, I saw the pics of it on sr20forum. When I find 'em, you'll either shut up or continue being a moron.


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

chimmike said:


> eh, I saw the pics of it on sr20forum. When I find 'em, you'll either shut up or continue being a moron.


I will help you look


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=111010&highlight=rb26


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> But when did I say, all I do is work on cars. The cars are my hobbie. I go to school because the last place I would want to be is a 40yr old ******* mechanic, working to just make ends meet.


So you're in school... do you listen to your teachers? Or are their experiances and know how useless to you as well?

Just wondering because you have either ignored, disregarded, or argued with several reputable members of this community that have shown proof and shared test data with others to help enhance the community...

Your track record so far is arguing and blowing motors up..oh yea then selling the left overs on ebay... to unsuspecting buyers. You have to admit that's not a very good character track record.. 

I'll quote Mike Kojima... "I don't blow motors... only idiots that don't do the research blow up motors"

This thread should be moved to OT... the automotive part left long ago..but it's been fun,,


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=111010&highlight=rb26



obvioulsy those 4 guys don't know you as we know you...


one last DIRECT question... this is easy..

Have a Dyno Sheet for that car?

okay one more... What did you use to trim that bumper cover? Hedge Clippers?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Have a Dyno Sheet for that car?


i was asking for that or videos for like the last 2 pages, but he looks over that part of the conversation


----------



## The$nail (Jul 29, 2005)

myoung said:


> obvioulsy those 4 guys don't know you as we know you...
> 
> 
> one last DIRECT question... this is easy..
> ...



The last car I took to the dyno was in 2001 when I had basic boltons on a 240. I dont want to argue with you since all you do is flame. I like to do swaps and modifications, that no one has done before. It was the first sc'ed sentra, it was something to do for fun. It failed. Though it was a new idea. Alot of new ideas fail. Trial and error. If no one thought to think outside the box, like your self, you would be riding a horse to school.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dude you didn't have the first sc sentra, cuz it blew up.. its not sucessful.. you aren't the first to do a skyline motor swap, get over yourself..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The$nail said:


> The last car I took to the dyno was in 2001 when I had basic boltons on a 240. I dont want to argue with you since all you do is flame. I like to do swaps and modifications, that no one has done before. It was the first sc'ed sentra, it was something to do for fun. It failed. Though it was a new idea. Alot of new ideas fail. Trial and error. If no one thought to think outside the box, like your self, you would be riding a horse to school.


Like said above...it wasn't the first SC'd Sentra if it blew up the first time you drove it.. 

Seriously, You really need to learn about dyno tuning if you plan on doing things differently as you say,.. You can't just slap shit in there, cross your fingers, fire it up and hope for the best.. unfortunatly that's what appears to be your logic.. too bad for the people that you are selling this stuff to..

You said you were still in school....so why does this now make me think you aren't doing this by yourself... but taking credit for it... something just doesn't sit right...

Research dyno tuning and why it's so important...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

wasn't this thread suppose to end a page ago?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^haha, try bout 5 pages ago, we just have to prove our point of how dumb the snail really is and how he really doesn't have credit or even gives good advice


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> ^haha, try bout 5 pages ago, we just have to prove our point of how dumb the snail really is and how he really doesn't have credit or even gives good advice


Well, IMO I think we're all retards for fighting over something as stupid as this. Just stick with the Turbo. forget the supercharger. If you do manage to get the damn thing right, how about show some sheets. Where's Joel when you need him? Turn off the thread!

However I do agree with you there, on the advice bit. Sounds like a big-ass theory that will most definitely backfire. (Just like routing your a/c to your intake for colder intake temperatures. Kids do not do this. refrigerant turns to mustard gas when it burns! This is very dangerous and lethal just trust me on this one!) 

However, I am planning on a supercharger for my SR. I know it's stupid, but I want to find out if it can be done, and I want sheet to prove to people what power it can make. I plan on using the miata jackson racing supercharger, along with the miata ignition system, and some custom brackets. AND I WILL HAVE SHEETS TO SHOW THE POWER OUT PUT ALONG WITH A VIDEO OF THE DYNO RUN. There I said it, so now you just wait, and stop bitching about something so useless as a supercharger turbo charger argument. Plus I love the wheezing sound that comes from a supercharger


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That was like a split personality post...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> That was like a split personality post...


agree, tellin people to go turbo, then sayin he is goin supercharged



i have one question, what pulley are you doin to use, do you have something that will be optimal for your set up.. if you do, thats great... i would also recommend talkin to jwt to find a proper air/fuel set up.. good luck if you can complete this and i hope your pockets are deep..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> agree, tellin people to go turbo, then sayin he is goin supercharged
> 
> 
> 
> i have one question, what pulley are you doin to use, do you have something that will be optimal for your set up.. if you do, thats great... i would also recommend talkin to jwt to find a proper air/fuel set up.. good luck if you can complete this and i hope your pockets are deep..


Yeah, I told you to go turbo so you would shut up. (when I say you I mean you guys. Let's clear that one up) I'm going supercharged cause i want to. Seems like everyone here is all talk and no money or balls. I'm taking a gamble and investing 3k into the supercharger setup, if I lose I lost 3k, if it works, hey I just did something no one else has. But first, I need to learn how a supercharger works, and how it compresses air.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

dont you have a sr20de or is that somebody else? are you going to use a NA sr20 or a turbo'd one? a supercharger works in pretty much the same way as a turbo except its belt driven instead of by exhaust power, which is why you generally want smaller exhaust as if the car were NA for the back pressure.

best of luck with that project...i dont think it will lay down much power but somebody has to try it


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah, I told you to go turbo so you would shut up. (when I say you I mean you guys. Let's clear that one up) I'm going supercharged cause i want to. Seems like everyone here is all talk and no money or balls. I'm taking a gamble and investing 3k into the supercharger setup, if I lose I lost 3k, if it works, hey I just did something no one else has. But first, I need to learn how a supercharger works, and how it compresses air.


No I would never do anything different or first, then spend the time to get it done correctly with testing, tuning, then share the info with others so they won't make the wrong choices or waste money... no never

you might want to get to know the people you are talking to before making blanket statements.

If you wish to waste money on something that has already been looked at and determined to be less efficent, less powerful..etc.. then by all means go for it..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah, I told you to go turbo so you would shut up. (when I say you I mean you guys. Let's clear that one up)


you really aren't sayin anything new.. and i gave you advice to what you should do if you try to do a supercharger.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

oh yeah!? well im getting on my S13 a twin turbo with SC! and some VTec stickers on the valve cover so i can get me the extra 50HP! plus a 100shot of NAWS and mmm ah.,...a jet engine! :hal:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> you might want to get to know the people you are talking to before making blanket statements.


and who the hell do you think you are... gosh, you act like you were the first to do something.. geez




its not like you are the reason why the ga16 market has parts, cuz that was all wes and kojima


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> oh yeah!? well im getting on my S13 a twin turbo with SC! and some VTec stickers on the valve cover so i can get me the extra 50HP! plus a 100shot of NAWS and mmm ah.,...a jet engine! :hal:


yea bro!!!
i heard the new VTECH stickers coming out for 06" add at least 30 hp if there applied right!!!!
also there coming out with the real deal VTECH/Type R decal kit that when applied profesionaly will guarentee you a WRX killing racing machine!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^yo, that doesn't be my tricharged rally sport 200sx.. its is turbo, supercharge and has a vacuum cleaner attached for that additional kick.. i was thinkin of throwin on some mugen sticker and a gt-r badge for like an addition 125whp... its hella tight


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> yea bro!!!
> i heard the new VTECH stickers coming out for 06" add at least 30 hp if there applied right!!!!
> also there coming out with the real deal VTECH/Type R decal kit that when applied profesionaly will guarentee you a WRX killing racing machine!!!!


No way bro i heard the GT-R logo produces anywhere between 40-55hp so i would get that one, althought the type R is still good. oh yeah don't forget the POWERED BY HONDA window banner!!! lol


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> No way bro i heard the GT-R logo produces anywhere between 40-55hp so i would get that one, althought the type R is still good. oh yeah don't forget the POWERED BY HONDA window banner!!! lol


dude have you seen the "powered by honda" reflective vinyls!!!!!!!!!
they reflect light around on the front of your winshield adding great visibility and the light actually reflects backwards so the light pushes you faster!!!!
i bet a full relfective vinyl kit might be able 2 reach light speed someday!!!!!!!
lmao and NASA thinks there getting close 2 speeds enough 2 reach mars withing 3 months with there fusion reactor engines...
honda's gonna reach the speed of light _using_ light!! ingenious!!!!!!!!!!
only the creators of the VTECH could do that!!!!!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> ^yo, that doesn't be my tricharged rally sport 200sx.. its is turbo, supercharge and has a vacuum cleaner attached for that additional kick.. i was thinkin of throwin on some mugen sticker and a gt-r badge for like an addition 125whp... its hella tight


hahaha wut a loser!!!!!! :loser: :loser: :loser: 
he doesnt even have NOS!!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

[High-Octane] said:


> hahaha wut a loser!!!!!! :loser: :loser: :loser:
> he doesnt even have NOS!!!!!


dont need NOS, im powered by hopes and dreams


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> dont need NOS, im powered by hopes and dreams


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> dont need NOS, im powered by hopes and dreams



LMFAO!!!! OMG!.....those where the words of a punk with a 2003 Ford KA...that tried to race me awhile ago! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

why are you guys laughin soo much, i am serious, NOS is for pussies, hopes and dreams is where its at..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please, NOS doesn't add power. 27 5inch t.v.'s do. That's why they sell so many of them.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Please, NOS doesn't add power. 27 5inch t.v.'s do. That's why they sell so many of them.


noo... the 5 inch TV's are for amatures.....
you need 2 put the 40 inch in ur volkswagon mini bus baby!!!!!!
and maby a fishtank or sumthing...
EDIT nvm volkswagons were nvr supposed 2 go fast so thats acceptible


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

You still young grass hopperS!!!!

Didnt you see that one pignosed 240 from PIMP MY RIDE? it had 6 SCREENS and 3 X-BOXES!!! and hella neon lights!!! now that shit was FAST!!!!! and i mean FAST!!! came out of the NFSU!!! with about 500RWHP! cant beat that...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Loki said:


> You still young grass hopperS!!!!
> 
> Didnt you see that one pignosed 240 from PIMP MY RIDE? it had 6 SCREENS and 3 X-BOXES!!! and hella neon lights!!! now that shit was FAST!!!!! and i mean FAST!!! came out of the NFSU!!! with about 500RWHP! cant beat that...


Can we say AssHole?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> You still young grass hopperS!!!!
> 
> Didnt you see that one pignosed 240 from PIMP MY RIDE? it had 6 SCREENS and 3 X-BOXES!!! and hella neon lights!!! now that shit was FAST!!!!! and i mean FAST!!! came out of the NFSU!!! with about 500RWHP! cant beat that...


you mean the one that had more colors than a 24 crayon box?!?!?!?!?!
yea that sucker must have been doing 300mph and i bet that ultra light wing really kept it stable at such high speed manuvers


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

$nail, what's the status of your RB26DETT swap? Mad respect on that one buddy. I don't care what the other people say. Internet grudges are retarded.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> $nail, what's the status of your RB26DETT swap? Mad respect on that one buddy. I don't care what the other people say. Internet grudges are retarded.


im also interested on that.....ive always feared the things they say about that swap,,, that its waaaaaaaaaay to complicated, and too much time, money and not worth,....give me better news!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bridrive55 said:


> $nail, what's the status of your RB26DETT swap? Mad respect on that one buddy. I don't care what the other people say. Internet grudges are retarded.


what grudges?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Loki said:


> im also interested on that.....ive always feared the things they say about that swap,,, that its waaaaaaaaaay to complicated, and too much time, money and not worth,....give me better news!


I have been askin for vids/ dyno charts or pretty much any proof but NONE has been provide except for the picture of teh motor dropped inthe engine bay.



myoung said:


> what grudges?


the grudge that is assumed cuz we proven the snail wrong and that we are right bout supercharger set ups..


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

its all good here.....i aint got anything against snail....i already laugued enough for this new month.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

"godzilla" is already so much in a car that weighs like 1200 less be capable of.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> "godzilla" is already so much in a car that weighs like 1200 less be capable of.


dude......you musnt dissrespect the name.....its "Godzilla" capital G bro!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sva4g3 (Aug 2, 2005)

Loki said:


> dude......you musnt dissrespect the name.....its "Godzilla" capital G bro!!! :thumbup:


Haha, <3 Loki.

-Rob


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

why can't you guys just let this thread die....


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> why can't you guys just let this thread die....


because we brought a new topic here.......How can you do the RB26DETT swap on a S13


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

isn't the rb26deTT an awd set up.. i swore that the rb26det was the rwd format


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

there is no such thing as an rb26det. It's rb26dett or rb25det. To run a rb26 you switch to a rb25 rwd tranny.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thedaddies said:


> there is no such thing as an rb26det. It's rb26dett or rb25det. To run a rb26 you switch to a rb25 rwd tranny.


well thanks for the info...


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

thedaddies said:


> there is no such thing as an rb26det. It's rb26dett or rb25det. To run a rb26 you switch to a rb25 rwd tranny.


An RB26DET is an RB26DETT that is upgraded to single turbo, very common mod


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah. You can use the RB25DET transmission to get the RB26DETT to rear drive format. We call this trim of the Skyline the GTS-R. There was a GTS-R in my town here in Minnesota a while ago. They just sold it for 20.
As to the above comment, internet grudges are retarded because you haven't met the person in real life. I'm not claiming to know anything about you, myoung and your sidekick, but it just sounds to me like this guy has better stuff going than blowing up GA16's. This is the 240 section, so when we see the RB lurking under the hood of a 240, the bloodflow is diverted to, well, downstairs.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> As to the above comment, internet grudges are retarded because you haven't met the person in real life. I'm not claiming to know anything about you, myoung and your sidekick, but it just sounds to me like this guy has better stuff going than blowing up GA16's. This is the 240 section, so when we see the RB lurking under the hood of a 240, the bloodflow is diverted to, well, downstairs.


are you guys retarded, we dont have any grudge against him. who gives a flyin fuck if he actually has a workin rb26dett under his car.. we are statin the facts bout superchargers. chimmike presented many links bout superchargers and he hasnt been proved wrong. Hell thesnail hasn't even proved that the rb26 is even running, there is a picture of it in the engine bay, but thta doesn't mean shit. and thats even to say that this kid even did the work.. he doesn't have dyno charts or videos of it running... he has lost his creditability when he tried to sell a blown supercharger and pass it off as a working ga16 kit. that is not only dishonest, that is just wrong. and with that reputation, who is to say that he isn't pullin your guys drooling ass about the rb26


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> are you guys retarded, we dont have any grudge against him. who gives a flyin fuck if he actually has a workin rb26dett under his car.. we are statin the facts bout superchargers. chimmike presented many links bout superchargers and he hasnt been proved wrong. Hell thesnail hasn't even proved that the rb26 is even running, there is a picture of it in the engine bay, but thta doesn't mean shit. and thats even to say that this kid even did the work.. he doesn't have dyno charts or videos of it running... he has lost his creditability when he tried to sell a blown supercharger and pass it off as a working ga16 kit. that is not only dishonest, that is just wrong. and with that reputation, who is to say that he isn't pullin your guys drooling ass about the rb26


 it doesn't matter if it runs its still an RB so everyone stop your bitching and crying and get on with your lives.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sunnydet90 said:


> it doesn't matter if it runs its still an RB so everyone stop your bitching and crying and get on with your lives.


a motor isn't good unless it runs.. anyone can drop 5K on a motor and parts, doesn't mean they can do shit with it...


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> a motor isn't good unless it runs.. anyone can drop 5K on a motor and parts, doesn't mean they can do shit with it...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


neither could I :cheers:


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have pics of a guy who supercharged and twin turbo charged an RB26, email me if you would like to see them since my browser doesn't let me upload pics


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

some one with a server host em!!! :thumbup:


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I have pics of a guy who supercharged and twin turbo charged an RB26, email me if you would like to see them since my browser doesn't let me upload pics


wtf!!!!
email them 2 someone or sumthing i gotta see this!!!!
jesus a twin charged "Godzilla"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## '91 240sx (Feb 17, 2003)

this would be pretty cool


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

You're an ass. you Know that?


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

*hope this works*




This is the twin turbo supercharged RB26!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is one sick crazy dude, that must haul ass and plus he has little to no lag!!!!


----------



## Sva4g3 (Aug 2, 2005)

Jebus, i think i just came.

-Rob


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah it's called Twin Charging... A little over the top, but to each their own.


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

asleepz said:


> A little over the top, but to each their own.


My friend, that is the understatement of the year!!!! that guy is nutts!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hell the rb26dett isn't a very laggy motor to begin with. although i can't say from personal experience, but i have seen many video from nissan stating how they rely on response.. thats why they are known as a response machine.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

wooow woooow woooow!!!!!!!!!
bore that sucker out to 2.8 and i think we have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

god I hope hes got that boosted low on the s/c.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> hell the rb26dett isn't a very laggy motor to begin with. although i can't say from personal experience, but i have seen many video from nissan stating how they rely on response.. thats why they are known as a response machine.


I CAN say from experience. I haven't driven one but there was GT-R V Spec-II BNR33 around here and I tracked him down and begged for a ride. It has very little lag, and the little that it does have you can barely notice. It almost immediately starts throwing extra air in there. They're freakin fun as hell too. Freakin quick car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

afroeman said:


> I CAN say from experience. I haven't driven one but there was GT-R V Spec-II BNR33 around here and I tracked him down and begged for a ride. It has very little lag, and the little that it does have you can barely notice. It almost immediately starts throwing extra air in there. They're freakin fun as hell too. Freakin quick car.


then all the movies i have seen are right... There was an R34 GTR that was tuned by mines, and they said it was just insane. It scared the piss out of professional drivers.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

BMI's "Goodbye to the Straight 6"?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

yea, thats one of the videos, i have like 3 of them..


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The Mines Skyline was awsome :thumbup:


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The Mines Skyline was awsome :thumbup:


"Will make a dead man scream" quote from Keichi Tsuchiya. That car is too sick! The only problem is the price tag.....but name somethign for the same price that could school it!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nothing less than the z-tune for me. However, I do love the mine's edition skyline.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

ill take a Mines over the Nismo......wait a minute wtf am i saying. Someone come here and smack some d*mn sense into me!


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> ill take a Mines over the Nismo......wait a minute wtf am i saying. Someone come here and smack some d*mn sense into me!


HAHA... I'll do it... Isn't the R-Tune R34 the one that runs 10's stock or is that the Z-Tune. I saw it in Modified Mag a couple months back, and it is freakin sexy.

Yeah, the GT-R is definitely one of the quickest freakin cars I've ever been in. The only thing quicker was my neighbor's Lamborghini Diablo TT.. But even the Lambo had some lag on it that you could feel. Not much, but the Skyline, man, you could punch on that thing at 2000 rpm's cruising, and that Turbo is there before you know it. Insane car. I want one.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im pretty sure the lambo isn't as fast as the mines or a nismo.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

hows this for response bitches....
and mines pwns
http://videos.streetfire.net/Player...-2B82-4AC1-87BD-771358852BEC&term=skyline&p=0


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

It be awsome to see both of them run each other.... Id sell a nut just to watch that race!


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> It be awsome to see both of them run each other.... Id sell a nut just to watch that race!


yea but theres only 1 car


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> yea but theres only 1 car


no, no... he means to see the Mine's vs. the Nismo.

I also would be parting out my testicular area to see such a contest. After watching that video, I would have to agree that the Lambo, even being Twin-Turbo, is probably not nearly as fast as the Mine's or the Nismo.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Heres an idea: why doesnt every guy on the forum sell his left nut and we all pitch in and buy 1 Mines R34 and 1 R34 Ztune, THEN we all have a Touge stye battle in each car to see who the winner is. Any wanna try?


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Heres an idea: why doesnt every guy on the forum sell his left nut and we all pitch in and buy 1 Mines R34 and 1 R34 Ztune, THEN we all have a Touge stye battle in each car to see who the winner is. Any wanna try?


love to but i only have 1 nut so i cant sell it...
its my precious


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

well then you can just ride


----------



## Bluehydro8 (Apr 1, 2005)

I know this isn't the skyline forum but the Mines GTR or the Z-Tune are probably the coolest cars out there.....Think about it, say you have a Mines GTR and you go to a party and there are some people talking about cars. They ask a guy "what do you drive?". the guy replies A twin Turbo Lambo. Then they come up to you and ask he man what do you drive, You reply "I have a Mines GTR!" Instantly the room will be quiet and everyone will ignore the guy with the lambo and say "REALLY!!!!!" its the civic/viper effect. 

P.S. Im so in on giving up one left Nut for a drive of a GTR. count me in!!!

Just my opinion on the GTR thing.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Bluehydro8 said:


> I know this isn't the skyline forum but the Mines GTR or the Z-Tune are probably the coolest cars out there.....Think about it, say you have a Mines GTR and you go to a party and there are some people talking about cars. They ask a guy "what do you drive?". the guy replies A twin Turbo Lambo. Then they come up to you and ask he man what do you drive, You reply "I have a Mines GTR!" Instantly the room will be quiet and everyone will ignore the guy with the lambo and say "REALLY!!!!!" its the civic/viper effect.
> 
> P.S. Im so in on giving up one left Nut for a drive of a GTR. count me in!!!
> 
> Just my opinion on the GTR thing.


LOL.......i'll give my left nut...i heard that just having one is good enough. Civic/Viper effect works down here in mexico as well....at the parties guys guys with Jetta's, Astra 2.2,2.4 and Stratus R/T's think they own , but when they see me coming......there like WOW WTF is that?


----------

